# CHINA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

*Nanjing Olympic Sports Centre,China*

*Nanjing Olympic Center*
built in 2005, stadium capacity 68000, arena 13000



















(sina.com)


----------



## Pangu (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice!

But why does Nanjing have an Olympic sports center?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*OMG...*

OMFG!!! Nanjing has a huge Olympic Center. Nanjing seems to be growing faster than its big brother Shanghai! Don't you think so?! Wow! Those stadiums are aesthetically-designed and are gargantuan in scale! Hope the Philippines can build stadiums as beatiful as those, although I'm pretty sure we lack funding.

I bet the Nanjing government used a ton of loaned cash for the construction of this beauty. 

But I'm wondering if there is really a great need for it now. Who knows, maybe Nanjing is aiming to host the Olympics someday...hehehe


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

capacity?


----------



## z_bright (Jun 22, 2005)

Statium:68000
Arena:13000


----------



## Philip Cronin (Nov 7, 2003)

..


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fantastic designe kay:


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

:eek2:


----------



## NuSpirit (Sep 9, 2005)

sweeeet!!!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

will Nanjing co-host some of the activities in the 2008 beijing olympic game??
if not, why is it called Olympic sport center?


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Impressive design!


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*-: Beijing 2008 :-*

*The Official Mascots of the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games*










Like the Five Olympic Rings from which they draw their color and inspiration, the Five Friendlies will serve as the Official Mascots of Beijing 2008 Olympic Games, carrying a message of friendship and peace--and blessings from China--to children all over the world.

Designed to express the playful qualities of five little children who form an intimate circle of friends, the Five Friendlies also embody the natural characteristics of four of China's most popular animals--the Fish, the Panda, the Tibetan Antelope, the Swallow--and the Olympic Flame.

In China's traditional culture and art, the fish and water designs are symbols of prosperity and harvest. And so Beibei carries the blessing of prosperity. A fish is also a symbol of surplus in Chinese culture, another measure of a good year and a good life. The ornamental lines of the water-wave designs are taken from well-known Chinese paintings of the past. Among the Five Friendlies, Beibei is known to be gentle and pure. Strong in water sports, she reflects the blue Olympic ring. 
Each of the Friendlies has a rhyming two-syllable name--a traditional way of expressing affection for children in China. Beibei is the Fish, Jingjing is the Panda, Huanhuan is the Olympic Flame, Yingying is the Tibetan Antelope and Nini is the Swallow.

When you put their names together--Bei Jing Huan Ying Ni--they say "Welcome to Beijing," offering a warm invitation that reflects the mission of the Five Friendlies as young ambassadors for the Olympic Games.

The Five Friendlies also embody both the landscape and the dreams and aspirations of people from every part of the vast country of China. In their origins and their headpieces, you can see the five elements of nature--the sea, forest, fire, earth and sky--all stylistic rendered in ways that represent the deep traditional influences of Chinese folk art and ornamentation.

Spreading Traditional Chinese Blessings Wherever They Go

In the ancient culture of China, there is a grand tradition of spreading blessings through signs and symbols. Each of the Five Friendlies symbolizes a different blessing--and will honor this tradition by carrying their blessings to the children of the world. Prosperity, happiness, passion, health and good luck will be spread to every continent as the Five Friendlies carry their invitation to Beijing 2008 to every part of the globe.

At the heart of their mission--and through all of their work--the Five Friendlies will seek to unite the world in peace and friendship through the Olympic spirit. Dedicated to helping Beijing 2008 spread its theme of One World, One Dream to every continent, the Five Friendlies reflect the deep desire of the Chinese people to reach out to the world in friendship through the Games--and to invite every man, woman and child to take part in the great celebration of human solidarity that China will host in the light of the flame in 2008.










In China's traditional culture and art, the fish and water designs are symbols of prosperity and harvest. And so Beibei carries the blessing of prosperity. A fish is also a symbol of surplus in Chinese culture, another measure of a good year and a good life.

The ornamental lines of the water-wave designs are taken from well-known Chinese paintings of the past. Among the Five Friendlies, Beibei is known to be gentle and pure. Strong in water sports, she reflects the blue Olympic ring.










Jingjing makes children smile--and that's why he brings the blessing of happiness wherever he goes. You can see his joy in the charming naivety of his dancing pose and the lovely wave of his black and white fur. As a national treasure and a protected species, pandas are adored by people everywhere. The lotus designs in Jingjing's headdress, which are inspired by the porcelain paintings of the Song Dynasty (A.D.960-1234), symbolize the lush forest and the harmonious relationship between man and nature. Jingjing was chosen to represent our desire to protect nature's gifts--and to preserve the beauty of nature for all generations. Jingjing is charmingly naïve and optimistic. He is an athlete noted for strength who represents the black Olympic ring.










In the intimate circle of Friendlies, Huanhuan is the big brother. He is a child of fire, symbolizing the Olympic Flame and the passion of sport--and passion is the blessing he bestows. Huanhuan stands in the center of Friendlies as the core embodiment of the Olympic spirit. And while he inspires all with the passion to run faster, jump higher and be stronger, he is also open and inviting. Wherever the light of Huanhuan shines, the inviting warmth of Beijing 2008--and the wishful blessings of the Chinese people--can be felt. The firery designs of his head ornament are drawn from the famed Dunhuang murals--with just a touch of China's traditional lucky designs. Huanhuan is outgoing and enthusiastic. He excels at all the ball games and represents the red Olympic ring.










Like all antelopes, Yingying is fast and agile and can swiftly cover great stretches of land as he races across the earth. A symbol of the vastness of China's landscape, the antelope carries the blessing of health, the strength of body that comes from harmony with nature. Yingying's flying pose captures the essence of a species unique to the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the first animals put under protection in China. The selection of the Tibetan Antelope reflects Beijing commitment to a Green Olympics. His head ornament incorporates several decorative styles from the Qinghai-Tibet and Sinkiang cultures and the ethnic design traditions of Western China. Strong in track and field events, Yingying is a quick-witted and agile boy who represents the yellow Olympic ring.










Every spring and summer, the children of Beijing have flown beautiful kites on the currents of wind that blow through the capital. Among the kite designs, the golden-winged swallow is traditionally one of the most popular. Nini's figure is drawn from this grand tradition of flying designs. Her golden wings symbolize the infinite sky and spread good-luck as a blessing wherever she flies. Swallow is also pronounced "yan" in Chinese, and Yanjing is what Beijing was called as an ancient capital city. Among the Friendlies, Nini is as innocent and joyful as a swallow. She is strong in gymnastics and represents the green Olympic ring. 

http://en.beijing2008.com/80/05/article211990580.shtml


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Beibei in Sport*


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Jingjing in sport*


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Huanhuan in sport*


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Yingying in sport*


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Nini in sport*


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue*









*National Stadium*
Seats: 91,000
Functions during the Games: Athletics, Football









*National Aquatics Center*
Seats: 6,000 permanent and 11,000 temporary
Functions during the Games: Swimming, Diving, Water Polo, and Synchronized Swimming









*National Indoor Stadium*
Functions during the Games: Artistic Gymnastics, Trampolines, and Handball









*Beijing Shooting Range Hall*
Functions during the Games: shootings









*Wukesong Indoor Stadium*
Functions during the Games: Basketball


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue*









*Laoshan Velodrome*
Seats: 6,000
Functions during the Games: Cycling (track)









*Shunyi Olympic Rowing-Canoeing Park*
Functions during the Games: Rowing, Canoe/Kayak (flat-water racing and Slalom Racing)









*China Agricultural University Gymnasium*
Seats: 6,000 permanent and 2,000 removable
Functions during the Games: Wrestling









*Peking University Gymnasium*
Seats: 6,000 permanent and 2,000 removable
Functions during the Games: Table Tennis









*Beijing Science and Technology University Gymnasium*
Seats: 4,068 permanent and 3,956 temporary
Functions during the Games: Judo and Taekwondo


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue*









*Beijing University of Technology Gymnasium*
Seats: 7,500
Functions during the Games: Badminton and Rhythmic Gymnastics









*Olympic Sports Center Stadium*
Seats:40,000
Functions during the Games:Football,Modern Pentathlon (running and equestrian)









*Olympic Sports Center Gymnasium*
Functions during the Games:Handball









*Workers' Stadium*
Functions during the Games:Football









*Workers' Indoor Arena*
Functions during the Games:Boxing


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue*









*Capital Indoor Stadium*
Functions during the Games:Volleyball









*Fengtai Softball Field*
Functions during the Games:Softball









*Ying Tung Natatorium*
Functions during the Games:Water Polo,Modern Pentathlon (swimming)









*Laoshan Mountain Bike Course*
Functions during the Games:Cycling (Mountain Bike)









*Beijing Shooting Range Clay Target Field*
Functions during the Games:Shooting


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue*









*Beijing Institute of Technology Gymnasium*
Functions during the Games:Volleyball









*Beihang University Gymnasium*
Functions during the Games:Weightlifting









*Fencing Gymnasium, National Conference Center*
Functions during the Games:Fencing, and Modern Pentathlon (fencing and shooting)

*Hockey Field, Olympic Green*
Functions during the Games:Hockey

*Archery Field, Olympic Green * 
Functions during the Games:Archery


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Thanks uno for posting all these cuties with the stadium.

More resources at:
http://en.beijing2008.com/37/03/column211990337.shtml


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Tennis Center, Olympic Green*
Functions during the Games:Tennis

*Wukesong Baseball Field*
Functions during the Games:Baseball

*Beach Volleyball Ground, Chaoyang Park*
Functions during the Games:Beach Volleyball

*BMX Field,Laoshan*
Functions during the Games:Cycling (BMX)

*Triathlon Venue, Ming Tomb Reservoir*
Functions during the Games:Triathlon

*Urban Road Cycling Course, TBD*
Functions during the Games:Cycling (road race)


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

*Venue outside Beijing*









*Qingdao International Sailing Centre*
Location: City of Qingdao
Use during the Games: Sailing









*Shanghai Stadium*
Location: Shanghai
Use during the Games: Football Preliminary









*Qinhuangdao Olympic Sports Centre Stadium*
Location: Qinhuangdao, Hebei Province
Use during the Games: Football Preliminary









*Hong Kong Olympic Equestrian Events*
Location: Hong Kong
Use during the Games: Equestrian









*Tianjin Olympic Centre Stadium*
Location: Tianjin
Use during the Games: Football Preliminary


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

uno said:


> *National Stadium*
> Seats: 91,000
> Functions during the Games: Athletics, Football
> 
> ...


These are amazing buildings!! What's the status of the first 2 stadiums?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

How come I've yet to see any construction pics at all?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

eddyk said:


> How come I've yet to see any construction pics at all?





































]


----------



## Kai Tak (Oct 30, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


>


This Water Cube is going to be SOOOOOOOO COOL!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## bluga (Oct 13, 2002)

Mo Rush said:


> ]


 :cheers:


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

They can cancel building the softball and baseball fields. The two sports are off the Olympic menu from now on.

Maybe they can be adjusted for cricket which is bigger in Asia.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

I really like the other stadium designs besides the aquatic center and Olympic Stadium which I dont like.
I like the velodrome and badmiton stadiums the most.

I CAN'T WAIT FOR BEIJING 2008!!!!!

As for the mascots................................



















Sydney 2000, Athens 2004, Torino 2006, and Beijing 2008 all had/will have terrible mascots.lol.


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> They can cancel building the softball and baseball fields. The two sports are off the Olympic menu from now on.
> 
> Maybe they can be adjusted for cricket which is bigger in Asia.






In actuality, softball and baseball are included in the 2008 Beijing olympics. This will be the last time they will be played as an olympic sport as they will not be part of the 2012 London olympic games.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> They can cancel building the softball and baseball fields. The two sports are off the Olympic menu from now on.
> 
> Maybe they can be adjusted for cricket which is bigger in Asia.


Mind u, Soft ball & Baseball are HUGE in China! they luv their american sports!
baseball, basketball...but I dont think we will see them try NFL!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^

In London they should get cricket and rugby in.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

They tried adding Rugby Sevens to the programme for 2012 (along with karate, squash, rollerblading(!) and something else), but the IOC voted against any new sports


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

i say we shold have darts in 2012....love it...if they can have archery why not darts lol...just arrows but with more beer


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

brummad said:


> i say we shold have darts in 2012....love it...if they can have archery why not darts lol...just arrows but with more beer


I second that.....One... hundred..... & .......Eighty!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

bluga said:


> :cheers:


If I hate one thing, it's people quoting posts with lots of pictures in them (and then, to top it all off, adding a message made up of one smilie). :rant:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> They can cancel building the softball and baseball fields. The two sports are off the Olympic menu from now on.
> 
> Maybe they can be adjusted for cricket which is bigger in Asia.


Are they really off from now on, or just off from the London games? I'd imagine it would be back on if you have the games anywhere in the Americas or eastern Asia.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

u know I dont see baseball being an olympic sport. I mean here in SA the sport is practically extinct! only in USA & China it has a huge following


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

baseball? or should i say rounders, should not be in the olympics as it doesn't have much of a following outside of USA/japan


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

^Wrong. The WBC will show you otherwise. Baseball is pretty popular throughout the Americas and eastern Asia. Second to only soccer in some nations and most popular in others. Its simply not a British empire sport, though it is gaining popularity for the Aussies apparently. The same way that non-British Empire nations aren't that into Cricket.

And if world popularity is the reason to not be an olympic sport, then 75% of the competitions in the Olympics should go away. There are very few that are huge world wide. Soccer and basketball are about it. Athletics don't even register in many nations. Many sports are


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

well baseball doesnt take the cake, that all, cricket is more popular than it through out the world.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

British Empire was much larger globally than any other so far.

-Why the constant need to put baseball down in favor of Cricket?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

baseball is rubbish, but cricket is king of rubbish sports!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Cricket has more followers then Baseball, just ask the Indians


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

^ So what?


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

rantanamo said:


> And if world popularity is the reason to not be an olympic sport, then 75% of the competitions in the Olympics should go away. There are very few that are huge world wide. Soccer and basketball are about it. Athletics don't even register in many nations. Many sports are


Athletics is probably the biggest sport in the world when you really think about it. In some countries such as African or Carribean countries athletics are all that they have. Not to mention it is the easiest sport in the world to train for since all you need is a good patch of land and you can just start running.

IMO the only (Summer)Olympic sports should be:

Soccer
Basketball
Athletics
Swimming and Diving
Cycling
Field Hockey(actually very popular world wide)
Wrestling
Rowing
Water Polo
Volleyball
Pentathlon
Triathlon
Tennis
Gymnastics(take rythmic gymnastics out)
Boxing
Badminton

Everything else is either not played widely enough around the world (baseball) or isn't a real 'sport'(Equestrian, Archery, Rythmic Gymnastics, etc...)


----------



## Kai Tak (Oct 30, 2005)

Zorba said:


> IMO the only (Summer)Olympic sports should be:
> 
> Soccer
> Basketball
> ...


I thought golf should be re-instated, it's pretty global.

How about tug-of-war too? Oh man that'd be sweet!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I could take a lot of that stuff off of that list. Some you mention are industrialized nation or more western world sports. If you really want to break that list down how about:

Soccer
Basketball
Athletics
Field Hockey
Wrestling
Volleyball
Triathlon
Boxing

the rest may be global, but global in the sense of wealthier nations play them. Those other sports are not much different than baseball, though baseball is legit. Is it not true that the London games only dropped baseball and softball because of the added cost of the venues. I believe that's what the press release said. Somehow that turned into an argument as to why baseball shouldn't be an olympic sport.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm sure China has some of the most popular sports in the world simply due to population, same goes for India. That doesn't mean 'Xtreme Elephant Racing' or 'Chinese Black Magic Fighting' should be included in the Olympics!!


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> They can cancel building the softball and baseball fields. The two sports are off the Olympic menu from now on.
> 
> Maybe they can be adjusted for cricket which is bigger in Asia.


Rubbish

Remember, it's Beijing Olympics, not London yet! We Chinese almost got softball gold medal in Atlanta (we got silver by 1 pt shorter to host US team), and we plan to get it in our home turf.

cricket? what's that rubbish? not a single Chinese has any interests in that.

And baseball is very popular in east asia, and plus N. America and central America. It will attract many fans from Japan, Korea and Taiwan and Ameicans to Beijing.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Zorba said:


> I really like the other stadium designs besides the aquatic center and Olympic Stadium which I dont like.
> I like the velodrome and badmiton stadiums the most.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT FOR BEIJING 2008!!!!!
> ...


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

IF any event would be removed from Beijing Olympics, first it definitely will be equestrian. Hey, we Chinese believe Olympics is the competition for human beings, not for other animals. equestrian should go to Circus Olympics.

That's why the only event that China has never participated in all previous Olympic games is equestrian, and equestrian will be held in Hong Kong in Beijing 2008 game.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

General Huo said:


> IF any event would be removed from Beijing Olympics, first it definitely will be equestrian. Hey, we Chinese believe Olympics is the competition for human beings, not for other animals. equestrian should go to Circus Olympics.
> 
> That's why the only event that China has never participated in all previous Olympic games is equestrian, and equestrian will be held in Hong Kong in Beijing 2008 game.


What is China's problem with animals? They don't seem to like them very much!!! I prefer animals to humans!!

I agree cricket is rubbish, it's so sloowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Cricket has more followers then Baseball, just ask the Indians


LOL, who needs to ask Indians for Olympics event. Haven't they won any Olympic gold medals for how long years? 

BTW, China alone has much larger population than India, 300 mln more. And adding US, Japan, Korea, Chinese Taipei, Canada, Central America, It is much much larger than the cricket population.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

bubomb said:


> What is China's problem with animals? They don't seem to like them very much!!! I prefer animals to humans!!


So you should go to circus or zoo, not to watch Olympics.

China has no problem with animals. We know where they belong to.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

General Huo said:


> So you should go to circus or zoo, not to watch Olympics.
> 
> China has no problem with animals. We know where they belong to.


I think you do. Do you have any pets? I have 4, 2 dogs and 2 cats, they are my pride and joy!! If you try and eat them then I will have to take you down!!


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

bubomb said:


> I think you do. Do you have any pets? I have 4, 2 dogs and 2 cats, they are my pride and joy!! If you try and eat them then I will have to take you down!!


I do not eat dogs and cats, because I think they are not taste good. I eat pork, beef, chicken, duck, fish, and any animals that taste well.

I love animals, i visit zoos and circus many times. 

And I don't care whether you raise any pets, no matter dogs or cats or mice or cows. you got that?!!!


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

General Huo said:


> I do not eat dogs and cats, because I think they are not taste good. I eat pork, beef, chicken, duck, fish, and any animals that taste well.
> 
> I love animals, i visit zoos and circus many times.
> 
> And I don't care whether you raise any pets, no matter dogs or cats or mice or cows. you got that?!!!


You ate a dog!!! You savage beast!!

I ate a cow, but it was ok as it was stupid and didn't show any emotion to me. I would also like to eat a chinaman, but my local ASDA doesn't stock them!! I would only eat a free-range chinaman, as the caged ones are raised in a cruel manner.

As for equestrian events, of course they should be in the Olympics. Horses are very noble and grand animals that have played a huge part in the development of mankind. From wars to transport, horses have been our friends.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

bubomb said:


> I would also like to eat a chinaman


:runaway:


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^ yeh u right man run for ur life!


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

bubomb said:


> You ate a dog!!! You savage beast!!
> 
> I ate a cow, but it was ok as it was stupid and didn't show any emotion to me. I would also like to eat a chinaman, but my local ASDA doesn't stock them!! I would only eat a free-range chinaman, as the caged ones are raised in a cruel manner.
> 
> As for equestrian events, of course they should be in the Olympics. Horses are very noble and grand animals that have played a huge part in the development of mankind. From wars to transport, horses have been our friends.


you have a pathetic life. people are still eating your favorite dogs or horses, or what ever, you can do nothing about to them except your wet dreams. :cheers:


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

bubomb said:


> You ate a dog!!! You savage beast!!
> 
> I ate a cow, but it was ok as it was stupid and didn't show any emotion to me. I would also like to eat a chinaman, but my local ASDA doesn't stock them!! I would only eat a free-range chinaman, as the caged ones are raised in a cruel manner.
> 
> As for equestrian events, of course they should be in the Olympics. Horses are very noble and grand animals that have played a huge part in the development of mankind. From wars to transport, horses have been our friends.


 :bash: I'm really ashamed of you, Bubomb. I never know you are a disgusting racist. Your behavior is like most of the uneducated people. They have something in common with you, egotism. I would feel embarrassed if I were you dad that I can't afford to give you a better education opportunity.

Horses are noble animals but some human beings like you are humble.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

davidwei01 said:


> :bash: I'm really ashamed of you, Bubomb. I never know you are a disgusting racist. Your behavior is like most of the uneducated people. They have something in common with you, egotism. I would feel embarrassed if I were you dad that I can't afford to give you a better education opportunity.
> 
> Horses are noble animals but some human beings like you are humble.


What's wrong with these people? Were they born with a humour bypass?

There is nothing racist about preferring dogs to chinesemen. I'm a dog lover and would rather eat a chinaman than a dog. Sorry, but that's simply my opinion. If you don't like it then tough. It's not racist, I simply prefer dogs. Dogs are very much loved creatures in the UK and are part of most peoples families, so it is perfectly natural in the UK to rate dogs very highly.

Now back to Beijing, what's the capacity for this new stadium?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Let's see what this will lead the topic to.


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

It never fails for certain people inject their prejudices and racism into forums that have no place for it. Doesn't it say something about the "enlightened" European mind? I guess that's why Hitler admired that part of Europe.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

bubomb said:


> You ate a dog!!! You savage beast!!
> 
> I ate a cow, but it was ok as it was stupid and didn't show any emotion to me. I would also like to eat a chinaman, but my local ASDA doesn't stock them!! I would only eat a free-range chinaman, as the caged ones are raised in a cruel manner.
> 
> As for equestrian events, of course they should be in the Olympics. Horses are very noble and grand animals that have played a huge part in the development of mankind. From wars to transport, horses have been our friends.



Well I've eaten a dog before as a matter of fact it taste good! I've also consumed fruit bats before both of them are quite famous on the local menu in Guam or Saipan lolz. Hey Europeans eat horses, the French eat frogs and snails, and Americans eat Rocky Mountain Oysters(cow testicles) and Icelandic people eat raw blubber with vodka,some S.American countries consume animal eyes,& Thai eat insects and crocodile. Just because you never eat those stuff doesn't mean its barbaric.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> ... Hey Europeans eat horses, the French eat frogs and snails, and Americans eat Rocky Mountain Oysters(cow testicles) and Icelandic people eat raw blubber with vodka,some S.American countries consume animal eyes. Just because you never eat those stuff doesn't mean its barbaric.


hmmm, i eat horse sausage. it's delicious!! btw. it's some time ago, i didn't eat, looks like i'll go tomorrow to the market to buy some. that is a splendide idea.

ps. come on, no matter which animale we eat. there are no 'good' and 'bad' animals. it's a normal thing, eating them. some of them do eat us. we should only respect them, on our farm and at killing them. that's all.
if i have a chance, i'll eat even dogs or cats, if their meat is ok.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Gravitas said:


> It never fails for certain people inject their prejudices and racism into forums that have no place for it. Doesn't it say something about the "enlightened" European mind? I guess that's why Hitler admired that part of Europe.


Now that is racist!! How ironic that the 'anti-racist' has made the most racist comment so far!! Just another example of a politically correct moron.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Now that is racist!! How ironic that the 'anti-racist' has made the most racist comment so far!! Just another example of a politically correct moron.


Where's your sense of humor, Bubomb? I only see a mad dog trying to bite everybody in this forum. How ironic


----------



## kocovic (Nov 12, 2005)

bubomb said:


> What's wrong with these people? Were they born with a humour bypass?
> 
> There is nothing racist about preferring dogs to chinesemen. I'm a dog lover and would rather eat a chinaman than a dog. Sorry, but that's simply my opinion. If you don't like it then tough. It's not racist, I simply prefer dogs. Dogs are very much loved creatures in the UK and are part of most peoples families, so it is perfectly natural in the UK to rate dogs very highly.
> 
> Now back to Beijing, what's the capacity for this new stadium?


I hate to say this, but You are really a jerk. :bash:


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Now that is racist!! How ironic that the 'anti-racist' has made the most racist comment so far!! Just another example of a politically correct moron.


Hitler too loved dogs above humans. I guess he knew how much of monster he was himself since he used his love for animals as a front to cover his vile character.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Gravitas said:


> Hitler too loved dogs above humans. I guess he knew how much of monster he was himself since he used his love for animals as a front to cover his vile character.


So as the UK is very animal friendly, and we love our dogs, that means we all sympathise with Hitler???

erm.......ok??? :hammer:


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

bubomb said:


> So as the UK is very animal friendly, and we love our dogs, that means we all sympathise with Hitler???
> 
> erm.......ok??? :hammer:


Hitler loves dogs, that doesn't mean people who love dogs are with Hitler;
Monster eats dogs, that doesn't mean people who eat dogs are monsters;
Do you know something in this world called Logic?

One more question, Bubomb. I don't understand why you modified your own post. I remember your original reply to my post is like this,


bubomb said:


> oh, grow up. I'm not really going to eat him. I prefer a nice Indian.


Am I right, Bubomb? You want to eat anybody you don't like?  But why would you modify it, to cover your racist ass?


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

_cricket? what's that rubbish? not a single Chinese has any interests in that._

Not yet. But last year your government planned to make China have test status within ten years. I think they'll manage it, China rarely fails when it throws its resources behind something.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

Lostboy said:


> _cricket? what's that rubbish? not a single Chinese has any interests in that._
> 
> Not yet. But last year your government planned to make China have test status within ten years. I think they'll manage it, China rarely fails when it throws its resources behind something.


agree. Cricket is a good sports just like Basball. I would like to see Chinese cricket team be good enough to play against Indian team someday in the future  Not all sports are fast, right?


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

bubomb said:


> So as the UK is very animal friendly, and we love our dogs, that means we all sympathise with Hitler???
> 
> erm.......ok??? :hammer:



It's your logic! If you don't like it, then don't use it!

The UK is the worst criminal in the history of humanity. Most of the conflicts and hatred in the world today are a result of British colonialism. Is that hard to figure out?

Many Westerners transfer Japanese historically aggression to China today. Ergo, by that logic, you're all Nazis! Don't you love your simpleton logic until it bites you back in the azz!

Ironic... you "dog lovers" hate the people who created them. The BBC had an article last year where British scientists genetically traced all dogs to three breeds of wild canine in China. If it weren't for the Chinese, you wouldn't have the dogs you display your love for as if it trumps European historical atrocities onto the world.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^ are ur'll still fighting over the animals? I thought this was about the olympics? not eating anything that walks! look bubomb if these guys want to eat everything , let it be u cant stop them, I dont see greenpeace written on u! plus they gonna get sum desease that could kill their whole population.

Now Lets talk about the updates in construction! .....anybody? pics of the olympic stadium?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Gravitas said:


> The UK is the worst criminal in the history of humanity.


What a complete spastic you are!! The UK spread humanity and civilization around the world. Most countries greatly benefited from UK colonisation. Half of Africa wishes we were still there, as as soon as we left they tore themselves apart. The USA/Canada, Australia etc were all founded by the UK. Canada was built by Scots (and the French)!!

How on earth can you comapre the UK to Hitler or Stalin!! 

Just remember, if it wasn't for the USA and the UK, Japan would of wiped China from the face of the earth!! You are only here because the West stopped Japan from destroying you. Just remember your place in the world, as you owe your entire existence to the West!

As for people who eat dogs - I think they are backwards simple people. If that is racist, then so be it!! It's my opinion and no moron is going to tell me what I am allowed to think!! I was raised in the world's oldest democracy where we are allowed to have our own opinions!!

Sorry to go off-topic here, but i'm not going to let some ungrateful jumped-up peasant talk about the UK like that!! Who do these people think they are???


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

bubomb said:


> What a complete spastic you are!! The UK spread humanity and civilization around the world. Most countries greatly benefited from UK colonisation. Half of Africa wishes we were still there, as as soon as we left they tore themselves apart. The USA/Canada, Australia etc were all founded by the UK. Canada was built by Scots (and the French)!!
> 
> How on earth can you comapre the UK to Hitler or Stalin!!
> 
> ...


What a sense of humor, Bubomb. I know your dad not giving you good education. But I can take the responsibility helping you find some historical fact: Why have China and India been so poor and weak since 1800s? have you ever heard of the Opium War? Who barbarously invaded China, killed her people and fired the Yuanming palace? How does India become so miserable from the once richest country in the world? How many tons of gold and jewelry has UK robbed from these countries? 

What a joke! "humanity and civilization",  delivered by means of opium and robbery?  I would say the colonial UK is much much worse than Hitler Germany. Hitler only has the power to torture Europe, colonial UK threw the whole Thirld World into the hell. As for Stalin, UK should thank him with tears. Without Stalin's Russian, UK would have been wiped off by Hitler from the face of the earth. Think who made the key victory to turn the WWII? and who shamelessly appeased Hitler and signed the Munich Pact?

You are a racist not because of your dislike of people eating dogs, but because of the racist comments you made. You must be raised by morons not the world's oldest democracy. Of course you can do whatever you think like other racists and backwards barbarians. But if you have ever read or been educated from books or by wise elder people, you should know there are some rules and moral you have to follow and respect.

Why can't people talk about UK like that? UK gives you some kind of priority? Another fact I want to inform you is that China just surpassed UK as the world's 4th largest economy at year end 2005. And China is still growing 10% every year. How fast is UK growing? pathetic 1.8%, forgot to mention that 1.8% already beat the expectation.  

So sorry to see this thread gone off topic. But it's all because of Bubomb and his disgusting comments. How old are you, Bubomb? I'm wondering if it's worth my time talking with moron like you in here.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^Can we please give it a rest. This thread is about Beijing 2008. Shame they are a bit secret over providing any photos of the facilities being built.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

> Just remember, if it wasn't for the USA and the UK, Japan would of wiped China from the face of the earth!! You are only here because the West stopped Japan from destroying you. Just remember your place in the world, as you owe your entire existence to the West!


USA was the one who defeated Japanese, but not UK. Please don't steal other nation's glory. This will only ruin the image of UK.:sleepy:

Just remember how your country treated China. if there was no western forces, Japanese could never occupy any land from Korea and China, just like how China defeated Japan's invasion in Korea during Ming Dynasty. Western invasions also helped the rise of communism in a decaying China. It resulted in the Chinese Civil War which furthur weakened China. At that time, Japan finally had its chance to challenge the former leader.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

> How old are you, Bubomb? I'm wondering if it's worth my time talking with moron like you in here


dude you answered your own question.



> Now back to Beijing, what's the capacity for this new stadium?


for people like you, zero.



> Sorry to go off-topic here, but i'm not going to let some ungrateful jumped-up peasant talk about the UK like that!! Who do these people think they are???


who do YOU think you are? we eat whatever we want,got that?



> I was raised in the world's oldest democracy where we are allowed to have our own opinions!!


man davidwei really has a point about your dad not having enough money for your education. go back to school you pathetic retard and learn your WESTERN history, world's oldest democracy is Greece, it's not britain you moron.



> Japan would of wiped China


is your mother tongue Gaelic? i thought those kind of people are already extinct in Scotland...well it seems like it because your English is so bad..so i figured maybe it isn't your first language...


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

Apologies for bubomb he seems to be a bit of an anomoly, if you have a scoot around the traps you will see it is not just on this forum he is pissing people off!!

UK colonialism, really bad in some respects really good in others!

Bad = Killing, but those were the time my friend, it is just the UK was the most efficient war machine at the time and we used it to our advantage unfortunately.

Good = greatest democracies of the world US, Canada, NZ, Aus, UK.

Lets not forget India has the worlds largest rail network that was built completely using British engineering expertise.

As I said lots of bad but equally lots of good, we should have a balanced view of these times, admit our mistakes, celebrate our sucesses and look to the future!

Oh and please do not liken my countries mistakes in war to killing a million people in concentration camps, it kind of pisses me off!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

2008 is not the last time for baseball as an Olympic sport. If any other place not called London, had won(yes, we know Paris was supposed to win), then baseball would not have been cancelled. The cancellation of baseball and softball in the 2012 Olympics was purely due to the costs associated with London's own bid. In case everyone is a new poster here, there was an entire thread based on the announcement.


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

bubomb said:


> What a complete spastic you are!! The UK spread humanity and civilization around the world. Most countries greatly benefited from UK colonisation. Half of Africa wishes we were still there, as as soon as we left they tore themselves apart. The USA/Canada, Australia etc were all founded by the UK. Canada was built by Scots (and the French)!!
> 
> How on earth can you comapre the UK to Hitler or Stalin!!
> 
> ...


 :weirdo: 

Hitler was mostly Hitler to the Europeans. The UK was Hitler to the world. Like I said before, the majority of the trouble and conflicts in the world today are a result of British colonialism. Just because most of British crimes against humaity were commited on non-European people, it doesn't make it less serious of a crime. I love how the British completely lie about the Opium Wars.

Don't you love the spin how the aggressor should be praised for cleaning up a mess you caused in the first place? It's like a slave owner in the South angry that his slave escaped after he gave a barn for him or her to sleep in and gruel to eat. How ungrateful!

China's been around for 5000 years and didn't need you before. All that trouble you pointed out was started by European colonialism in the first place. That's like if Hitler were alive today he would want to be appreciated because cares about the human rights of the Palestinians.


----------



## zach24 (Sep 26, 2005)

davidwei01 said:


> What a sense of humor, Bubomb. I know your dad not giving you good education. But I can take the responsibility helping you find some historical fact: Why have China and India been so poor and weak since 1800s? have you ever heard of the Opium War? Who barbarously invaded China, killed her people and fired the Yuanming palace? How does India become so miserable from the once richest country in the world? How many tons of gold and jewelry has UK robbed from these countries?
> 
> What a joke! "humanity and civilization",  delivered by means of opium and robbery?  I would say the colonial UK is much much worse than Hitler Germany. Hitler only has the power to torture Europe, colonial UK threw the whole Thirld World into the hell. As for Stalin, UK should thank him with tears. Without Stalin's Russian, UK would have been wiped off by Hitler from the face of the earth. Think who made the key victory to turn the WWII? and who shamelessly appeased Hitler and signed the Munich Pact?
> 
> ...



lol a country with 1.1 billion passes a country with 60 billion - LOL LOL LOL 
what does that tell u 
one is very very very poor another is very very very rich
hello!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

zach24 said:


> lol a country with 1.1 billion passes a country with 60 billion - LOL LOL LOL
> what does that tell u
> one is very very very poor another is very very very rich
> hello!


another uneducated dumbfuck.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

zach24 said:


> lol a country with 1.1 billion passes a country with 60 billion - LOL LOL LOL
> what does that tell u
> one is very very very poor another is very very very rich
> hello!


a country surpassed China in a very bloody ugly and aggressive way. With all those ugly shitty crime done on China, those drug dealers + murderers became rich and now look at their sons!!! They really think the world owes them and should thank those criminals. Their fathers were drugs dealers and murderers and passed the Chinese wealth and some other victims' stinky money to their sons. Some(but not all indeed, there are always good guys) of these rich sons still show their father's aggressive criminal genes.
These sons blame Hitler because their fathers were victims and Hitler was criminal. What's the logic? They really thinks their poor father was hero in China? and the rich Chinese were the evil but brainless criminals who deserved to be robbed and slaughtered by heroes. In this way, they feel better now when they use those bloody stinky money.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

zach24 said:


> lol a country with 1.1 billion passes a country with 60 billion - LOL LOL LOL
> what does that tell u
> one is very very very poor another is very very very rich
> hello!


but one country was built from empty poor while another occupies all of the dirty money.
one is fast growing, has a bright future while another is amost dead but still immersed himself in his old dirty days
one is a sovereign country while another is miserably following his daddy on all occasions.
lol.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Great discussion...Hitler, the UK, dogs...but what about the stadium and the olympic venues? :dunno:


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Great discussion...Hitler, the UK, dogs...but what about the stadium and the olympic venues? :dunno:


I think it'll hold 100,000. I saw a program on the Bejing venues a few weeks ago and they look spectacular. The aquatics centre looks out of this world. Probably won't make me interested in swimming but spectacular none the less.


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

davidwei01 said:



> but one country was built from empty poor while another occupies all of the dirty money.
> one is fast growing, has a bright future while another is amost dead but still immersed himself in his old dirty days
> one is a sovereign country while another is miserably following his daddy on all occasions.
> lol.


I'm with prince Charles on this one. The chinese are devious and should be dealt with with a great deal of skeptiscism.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jerv said:


> I'm with prince Charles on this one. The chinese are devious and should be dealt with with a great deal of skeptiscism.


Sound's more like something Prince Philip would have said to me.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Im so impressed with this new domes! specially the olympic stadium. Looks so cute with this oval facade kay:
Maybe, ive doubts with the aquatic centre.. It seems so good in the renders, but, we have to wait until they built it. Why kind of material is the outside face? Looks so futuristic.. :sly:

Edit: This is Beijing '08 thread. Not UK is world's saviour. Not chinese eat dogs. Dont make a fool of yourself dudes :nuts:


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Amazing.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

@Iain1974: Tnks 

Seems glassy, but ive still a couple of doubts :sly: :
1- Its cyan? or maybe its a night-lighting? I hope it will be a night-lighting!
2- Whats this ugly fish!? Lol.

Anyway, its a cute indoor stadium. At least, original :colgate:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sweet, a giant genetically modified goldfish!


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Sweet, a giant genetically modified goldfish!


That goldfish is over 15 meters long and can eat 600kg of ant eggs in one day!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Iain1974 said:


> That goldfish is over 15 meters long and can eat 600kg of ant eggs in one day!



China must have many ants :lol: :lol:


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

weird said:


> China must have many ants :lol: :lol:


The ant eggs are GM as well. 

I think the fish is a projection from inside. I have heard that they will project the ongoing competition on the surface of the cube .... amazing. :eek2:


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

If that "giant fish" is real, it must be some sculpture inside that you can see from outside that makes it look like a giant fish tank.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Beijing 2008 NEW stadium and arenas*

Just posted under BEIJING: 2008 Olympic Stadiums Construction thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7503231#post7503231

Enjoy!


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

amazing renderings!!


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

I hate British Imperialism, I will happily take lectures from Scandinavians about the cruely of the British Empire. But from China - **** off until your own citizens are treated as shareholders in the country. Shiney skyscrapers don't impress me, nor militaristic aggressive statements. Control your anger against the Japanese, implement freedom of speech, abolish the death penalty, then perhaps we might have some room for discussion but until then, it is impossible to take the lectures of one oppressive nation to another.

Neither China nor Britain can make many boasts right now, while one nation is abusing prisoners of another, and while the other, is abusing some of its own subjects rights to protest and criticise the government. Fortunately we on this board, are not each others governments, sport should be impartial, and instead of reviving old hatreds, I hope we'll wish each other the best of luck with holding the Olympics. Two important cultural contributors to the world, who will hopefully host two great festivals of sport.


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

_agree. Cricket is a good sports just like Basball. I would like to see Chinese cricket team be good enough to play against Indian team someday in the future Not all sports are fast, right?_

I'm sure, it is not beyond a country with a civilisation streching back five millienia to produce a test cricket standard nation - in fact in ten years, I think China will be a major force, in twenty one of the best.

Not all sports need to be fast, in fact some thrive on tactics. I'd welcome Chinese Participation in Cricket would add some new blood to a great game.


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

"Shareholders of their own country.." The West didn't seem to have a regard for that when they enslaved Africans and then tried to enslave the rest of the world. Maybe you see a difference between owning dirt and human beings. But then the West showed no regard for dirt rights when they tried to take over the world under European colonialism.

And no Westerner or any of their allies are in a position to judge and dictate rights and wrongs to the world. The only people that ever literally and figuratively try to take over and enslave the world are Westerners. How easily the West forgets. So until the West stops crying about how the world owes them somehow for the honor of being raped, pillaged, and plundered by them, don't go crying about a little resistance to revisionist history from the Western hypocrite self-anointed champions of humanity dictating morality and ethics to people they've historically looked upon as inferior sub-humans.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Lostboy said:


> I hate British Imperialism, I will happily take lectures from Scandinavians about the cruely of the British Empire. But from China - **** off until your own citizens are treated as shareholders in the country. Shiney skyscrapers don't impress me, nor militaristic aggressive statements. Control your anger against the Japanese, implement freedom of speech, abolish the death penalty, then perhaps we might have some room for discussion but until then, it is impossible to take the lectures of one oppressive nation to another.
> 
> Neither China nor Britain can make many boasts right now, while one nation is abusing prisoners of another, and while the other, is abusing some of its own subjects rights to protest and criticise the government. Fortunately we on this board, are not each others governments, sport should be impartial, and instead of reviving old hatreds, I hope we'll wish each other the best of luck with holding the Olympics. Two important cultural contributors to the world, who will hopefully host two great festivals of sport.


YOU can **** off, at least Chinese are the victims of mistakes made by other Chinese, not people of other nationalities, we didn't go around with guns and force other people into slavery or force them to buy opiums. The crimes committed by Britain are way more inhumane.


----------



## The Hunted (Jan 12, 2006)

Grow up and talk about the great new stadiums!


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

Lostboy said:


> I hate British Imperialism, I will happily take lectures from Scandinavians about the cruely of the British Empire. But from China - **** off until your own citizens are treated as shareholders in the country. Shiney skyscrapers don't impress me, nor militaristic aggressive statements. Control your anger against the Japanese, implement freedom of speech, abolish the death penalty, then perhaps we might have some room for discussion but until then, it is impossible to take the lectures of one oppressive nation to another.


I have a different opinion here. 

China is not democratic, but compared to 10 years ago, the government has improved a lot. You must be surprised to hear that most Chinese citizens are now satisfied with their government. The biggest discontent are caused by the benefit conflict in the mass infrastructure construction. (i.e. land, corruption). But the current communist governance can benefit the vast majority and keep the society stable. People would accept a slow process of democratization rather than rapid destructive changes (like what happened in Russia). I believe for countries with GDP per capita lower than $3000, democracy is a not a good choice. (somebody gives me an exception?) and I believe China mainland will eventually adopt democracy like Korea and Taiwan. 

Most westerner's image of China is pretty much of that 10 years ago, China is a top down administration system but it's a hyper-capitalist economy now. Compared to people from China, I feel people from the west are even more brain-washed by all the negative news on China. (surprise?!) So I really like to hear voices criticizing China from people who have visited there before. But I'm happy to see from my own eyes China is getting better and better in every aspects. All Chinese people are very proud of what they have achieved. If that change makes some upset, angry or jealous, sorry. Let's enjoy the skyscrapers in this forum, don't let any biased thought change you impression.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

davidwei01 said:


> I have a different opinion here.
> 
> China is not democratic, but compared to 10 years ago, the government has improved a lot. You must be surprised to hear that most Chinese citizens are now satisfied with their government. The biggest discontent are caused by the benefit conflict in the mass infrastructure construction. (i.e. land, corruption). But the current communist governance can benefit the vast majority and keep the society stable. People would accept a slow process of democratization rather than rapid destructive changes (like what happened in Russia). I believe for countries with GDP per capita lower than $3000, democracy is a not a good choice. (somebody gives me an exception?) and I believe China mainland will eventually adopt democracy like Korea and Taiwan.
> 
> Most westerner's image of China is pretty much of that 10 years ago, China is a top down administration system but it's a hyper-capitalist economy now. Compared to people from China, I feel people from the west are even more brain-washed by all the negative news on China. (surprise?!) So I really like to hear voices criticizing China from people who have visited there before. But I'm happy to see from my own eyes China is getting better and better in every aspects. All Chinese people are very proud of what they have achieved. If that change makes some upset, angry or jealous, sorry. Let's enjoy the skyscrapers in this forum, don't let any biased thought change you impression.


it's totally useless explaing those to ignorant people, they can believe what they want to believe.

as a chinese who has lived both under the "suppressive communist regime" and in a free country, "the truth lies somewhere between western media bias against China and state-controlled CCTV's propaganda " is all i can tell you.

and yes, i think XiaoBai first said that.

i have not found any news source that is completely neutral on matters related China, chinese or western. When it comes to China CNN is as neutral as CCTV.

I think Phoenix TV and TVB are the closet to being neutral, both operated out of Hong Kong.


----------



## The Hunted (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a stadium forum and some people want to talk about Beijing2008, not "my country is better than your country". Stop being so pathetic and talk about Stadiums or leave please.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

British deputy PM tours Beijing's Olympics Stadium

BEIJING, Feb. 22 (Xinhua) -- Visiting British Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott visited the National Stadium of the 2008 Beijing Olympics on Wednesday.

Prescott described the structure as a "real challenge" for architecture. "I look forward to seeing it when it is completed," he added.

A director of construction from the Chinese side and a directorfrom the Britain-based Arup company, also a constructor of the stadium, gave Prescott a brief account of the whole project.

Prescott, in charge of urban planning in Britain, was told thatBeijingers know the stadium as the "bird's nest" in reference to its intended appearance.

"We want to connect with the Beijing Olympics, and we hope a lot of things we learn here will help the 2012 London Olympics," Prescott said.

He also noted that the two countries can have further discussions on many issues concerning the hosting of the Olympic Games, such as how to use the facilities after the games have finished.

Before his tour of the venue, Prescott visited the Ditan Hospital and held a meeting with Chinese Health Minister Gao Qiang. The two sides discussed cooperation on prevention and control of infectious diseases such as bird flu.

Prescott also met with nurse Wang Kerong, the first Chinese nurse to win the UK's Barry & Martin


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Beijing to ban soccer hooligans from Olympic Games
BEIJING, Feb. 22 (Xinhuanet) -- The Chinese capital Beijing will implement new regulations and apply advanced technology to help ban soccer hooliganism from the 2008 Summer Olympic Games, the Beijing News reported on Wednesday.

It said the new public security regulations, to be effective asof March 1, 2006, ban hooligans from attending football matches atstadiums for one year as soon as they are spotted in such matches.

If the hooligans attempt to enter stadiums to watch soccer games again during the one-year term, police are obliged to take them away from the games, it added.

Face recognition devices to be installed at the stadiums will be able to spot hooligans even if they wear heavy makeup, Liu Xuechao, a senior police officer with the Municipal Public Security Bureau, was quoted as saying.

"It has become much easier for us to close soccer games to rioting hooligans," said Liu, adding that Beijing police have started to build a database of soccer hooligans as actions have been taken to sort them out from previous football matches. Enditem
Related Story


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Seems a bit OTT. No-one seems to take Olympic football seriously anyway.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Hooliganism at the Olympics? In China?
When did that ever happen?
I mean... I'd rather care about other security aspects instead of criminalizing football.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay I think we need to change the name of this thread to "Lets curse @ each other" or "lets fight with Bubomb" cause this aint a thread for Beijing 2008. To all those FUCKING TITS that are fighting, just shut the **** UP! leave the causes alone, & lets talk about the olypmics here. If ur'll got nothing regarding the olympics just keep to ur self, go tell ur mother about it, dont give us ur beans & sad news, WE GIV A **** ABOUT YOU! 

so sorry about the cursing but its gettting to a boil point over here. & for the last time..........................updates on the olympic stadium pleeeeeeeez!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^Awesome, finally updates! will they be having races on the slides too?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Durbsboi said:



> ^^Awesome, finally updates! will they be having races on the slides too?


uh...thats the warm up and training pool..a water park kinda thing in future..durbsboi im suprised this is the first time u see these plans...the actual constrution is underway, i think ive posted some pics of how far things are at the moment in this forum not sure though..


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Nope first time I am seeing the "plan" view of the pool complex. & I knew that was training pools was just trying to make a joke


----------



## Adamantium (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/v/s0kWDZfJkuU

Video podcast about the construction in Beijing so far. Has a shot of the Water Cube


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

The renderings make the "water cube" much more dramatic than it actually looks from construction. Same with the stadium, which is turning very scary looking. I guess that's the artist's job though.


----------



## Adamantium (Mar 7, 2006)

I believe it will look more or less similar to the renderings. Just wait until they remove the ugly scaffolding behind the bubbles, add color to them, and add internal lighting.


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

The Mong Kok Stadium is situated in Mong Kok in Hong Kong, 
it is mainly used by The Hong Kong Football Association (HKFA) for holding First Division League football matches, 
international football matches for the Hong Kong team and regional competitions with teams from mainland China.
The stadium has a capacity of 8.500 and has 55 VIP seats in the seating area which is covered.
Facilities-
International standard natural grass pitch with floodlight 
3 colour Display LED Scoreboard 
4 Player Changing Rooms 
2 Referee Changing Rooms 
2 Briefing Rooms 
1 VIP Room 
1 Disable Toilet 
1 First Aid Room 
1 Police Control Tower 
1 Broadcasting Tower 
1 Fast Food Kiosk 
Car Park with 27 parking spaces 
8 Turnstile/Ticket Booths 
1 Media Room 

(sorry about some of the quaility of some of the photos as their 
taken from my phone)


----------



## Quorn (Apr 6, 2006)

what uh dump!!! Mong Kok iz uh very fitting name fo' dat sheeit hole what 'chew trippin foo'


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

^^^
:hm::hm::hm:


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

There is a much better stadium in Hong Kong...............


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

haha yes i agree that HK stadium is better but MK stadium is unique and has its own special 
atmosphere and a special place in all (most)hk football fans ! 
i wont ever forget the chicken rice and the swearing old people at my first match


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

urrgh awful


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Is football the most popular sport in HK? Or cricket?


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

Zorba said:


> There is a much better stadium in Hong Kong...............


That looks remarkably like KKWing Stadium in Kobe, Japan


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

Rexfan2 said:


> That looks remarkably like KKWing Stadium in Kobe, Japan


That looks like a rather large crowd... :cheers:


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

NFLeuropefan said:


> That looks like a rather large crowd... :cheers:


Yeah, think it may have sold out!!!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Is football the most popular sport in HK? Or cricket?


Football, or soccer, is the most popular sport in HK. Another one is basketball. Very few HK Chinese like watch cricket or rugby.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

It's not that bad, there is certanly worse out there.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

The HK stadium is very nice, but Mong Kok stadium is nothing special.
BTW: Is there a football league in HK or are the teams from HK playing in the Chineese league??


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> BTW: Is there a football league in HK or are the teams from HK playing in the Chinese league??


HK has its own football league and it was the first football league in SE Asia, it established in the 1950s. There’re two Chinese teams in HK’s Series A. :|


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks
PS:How many teams are there (can you give a link??)


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

This is the site for the Hong Kong Football association

http://www.hkfa.com/en/index.php? 

this is the league table for Division 1
http://www.hkfa.com/en/match_score_table.php 

their are 8 teams in the first divison, 13 in the second division.


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

There are actually only one chinese team in Hong Kong D1 at the 
moment which is Lanwa whose is based in Dong Guan city in Guangzhou (Canton).


----------



## jim_ozora (Feb 28, 2005)

Hong Kong FA also plays their 1st Division games @ Siu Sai Wan Sports Ground. 

The Sports Ground serves as an athletic ground and a natural turf football pitch (105m x 68m). It has an 8-lane 400m all weather synthetic track and jumping and throwing areas. An electronic scoreboard and floodlighting up to 1 750 lux are available. Also, there is an arch-shaped grandstand with a seating capacity of 12 000.

Previous Major Events @ the stadium:
- FOS IAAF World Athletic Day and Open Meet 2004 
- FIFA World Cup Preliminary Competitions-Asian Zone Group D 
- International Football Match-South China Vs Chelsea


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice, and thanks for the info :bow:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

pics don't work anymore


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

^^ I concur.. pics dont work anymore


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

new images??


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

There's a whole thread in the construction section. The amazing thing is all of the steelwork. No wonder the price of steel is sky high, its all in the stadium. Still am not a fan of the look. I guess its one of those polarizing designs. Nothing innovative, just hate it or love it design.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

For one thing, I hate the bird nest, it looks so depressing, especially from the inside.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

its everything on schedule?


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

*Shanghai F1 International Circuit*


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

love the youtube video....but...i would have to hit that man if i was sat near him at dinner...what at annoying accent


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Best race track ever.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful circuit it's very nice kay:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

It's the future...and it's allready here! damn impressing.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Sterile. Too much engineering, too less design


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

eh.....


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Not one of the best tracks around (racing wise) but it has the best grand stand I have ever seen on an F1 circuit, 2nd to Sepang & Hockenhiem


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe it is because I tend to like circuits like Suzuka, Spa, Assen, Phillip Island, Brands Hatch, Elkhart Lake and Laguna Seca that makes me dislike the Shanghai kind of circuit


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Loranga said:


> Maybe it is because I tend to like circuits like Suzuka, Spa, Assen, Phillip Island, Brands Hatch, Elkhart Lake and Laguna Seca that makes me dislike the Shanghai kind of circuit


??? what's so bad about the circuit? it's not my favourite either but there are enough overtaking possebilleties and on the PS2 it's fun to drive!


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice grandstands.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

*China - potential World Cup host*

I've previously posted the most likely English and Aussie venues if a bid was made 'today', now China - probably the most attractive host nation for FIFA at the moment...

Shanghai Stadium, Shanghai (80000)









Worker's Stadium, Beijing (72000)









Wulihe Stadium, Shenyang (65000)









Tianhe Stadium, Guangzhou (60000)









Yizhong Center, Qingdao (60000)









Chonqing Olympic Sports Centre, Chonqing (58680)









Dalian People's Stadium, Dalian (55000)









Jiaodaruisun Stadium, Xi'an (51000)









Huanglong Stadium, Hangzhou (48000)









Shandong Stadium, Jinan (43700)









The big drawbacks would be that all of the above have running tracks, and most are lacking roofs. All, however, are all seater, and the smallest of the 10 is 43700.

Add to those another 7 x 40000 seater stadia, and the currently under construction Olympic Stadium in Beijing (91000 seats), plus a population of over a billion and you've got a pretty formidable bid.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

There good, but I still think England could host the best WC in 2018. No not because I'm biased, but because of all the improvements to stadia and infrastructure that will come over the next 10 years. And I'm sure the clubs that don't have plans to improve will if the country wins the bid.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

All those stadiums have athletic tracks that make them ugly for FIFA (I even think that FIFA allow only 2 stadiums with athletic tracks for a world cup)


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

noticed that you've just posted the biggest ones, there are several other better stadiums that were built for the Asian Cup a few years back, they'd most likely be used if big enough


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sooner then later they will get it for sure, but how many football stadiums do they have and what are the sizes of those?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

These are the only footballstadiums I can find in China 
only one of these is big enough for a wc 
Tianjin Minyuan Stadium Tianjin Teda 38.000 
Hong Kou Stadium Shanghai Shanghai Shenhua SVA 35.000 
Hong Kong Stadium 40.000 

They are very nice stadiums though see link
http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwelt_stadien/index.php?template=stadionlisten&land=China


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Mekky II said:


> All those stadiums have athletic tracks that make them ugly for FIFA (I even think that FIFA allow only 2 stadiums with athletic tracks for a world cup)


The majority of the stadia used in Italia 90 had running tracks...


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

The UK has some petty upto date stadia. Even through most are between 30,000 and 50,000, the facilities on offer for fans are probs some of the most update in the world. Most stadiums now have plasma tvs, betting shops and more beer and food outlets than all of china's put together.


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

Benjuk said:


> I've previously posted the most likely English and Aussie venues if a bid was made 'today', now China - probably the most attractive host nation for FIFA at the moment...
> 
> Shanghai Stadium, Shanghai (80000)
> 
> ...



it'd be excellent if a few of those stadiums got a touch-up here and there. i've noticed how all the stadiums have multicoloured seats. any particular reason why this is?


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

For more Chinese football venues, check out this thread on *BigSoccer.com:*

http://www.bigsoccer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377921

:grouphug:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

andysimo123 said:


> The UK has some petty upto date stadia. Even through most are between 30,000 and 50,000, the facilities on offer for fans are probs some of the most update in the world. Most stadiums now have plasma tvs, betting shops and more beer and food outlets than all of china's put together.


Beer? I didn't think they could sell alcohol at soccer matches...?


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Beer? I didn't think they could sell alcohol at soccer matches...?


Old days - rules have changed now and you can get your beer again... However, at many stadiums (all?) you can't actually drink it within sight of the pitch... Which is a little strange.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

matherto said:


> noticed that you've just posted the biggest ones, there are several other better stadiums that were built for the Asian Cup a few years back, they'd most likely be used if big enough


I started at the top of the list and worked down until I got bored, then I added a few more, then I mentioned the other 7 stadiums with over 40k capacity. Seems by far the best placed country (at the moment) for a future bid (most likely 2022 vs Australia, and sadly - as I live in Oz - I can't see Australia having a chance!)


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

skaP187 said:


> These are the only footballstadiums I can find in China
> only one of these is big enough for a wc
> Tianjin Minyuan Stadium Tianjin Teda 38.000
> Hong Kou Stadium Shanghai Shanghai Shenhua SVA 35.000
> ...


take your pic from these. Theres a bigger list than on Stadionwelt

you'd have to say that China would be able to build more without running tracks if required, but I think it would be similar to the 2002 WC, were most of them have them, but they are brilliant stadiums

http://www.worldstadiums.com/asia/countries/china.shtml

I especially like one of the stadiums you mentioned, Hong Kou Stadium in Shanghai, it looks so neat


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> Beer? I didn't think they could sell alcohol at soccer matches...?


You can buy beer at League, League Cup and FA Cup games but not UFEA Champions League and UFEA Cup games. Everyones always pissed off at UFEA because of it. I also find it strange that UFEA games are sponsored by Beer companies, yet you can't buy it at any of the matches.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

It's funny how we Australians are led to believe that FIFA will have a problem with Cricket ovals but somehow athletics tracks are ok.

All quality venues but many new stadiums need to be built (more than Aus) if FIFA really are the sticklers for rectangular stadiums many people say they are.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

the Chinese football team is a SHAME


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

NavyBlue said:


> It's funny how we Australians are led to believe that FIFA will have a problem with Cricket ovals but somehow athletics tracks are ok.
> 
> All quality venues but many new stadiums need to be built (more than Aus) if FIFA really are the sticklers for rectangular stadiums many people say they are.


This is essentially because a running track around the pitch still represents a smaller area than an Aussie Rules/Cricket oval. There was a fair 'run off' area between the running track and the front row of seats at the Melbourne Commonwealth Games.

If we exclude running tracks and ovals - 

Australia is left with Suncorp, Aussie, and TelstraDome (with the seats forward). 

China is left with a one of the stadiums I showed, plus the 7 football specific 40k stadia I mentioned but didn't show.


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Benjuk said:


> This is essentially because a running track around the pitch still represents a smaller area than an Aussie Rules/Cricket oval. There was a fair 'run off' area between the running track and the front row of seats at the Melbourne Commonwealth Games.


It depends on how you look at it. Athletic stadiums are usually but not always a bit closer along the wings but cricket ovals are closer behind the goals . . . eg MCG had to remove 8 rows of seating to accomodate a running track for the commie games.

Glass half full???

btw...I don't have a problem with any non rectangular stadiums being used as long as they're of good standard, it just doesn't bother me all that much if I have to sit a little further away.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

nah, let's not embrass ourself in front of world audience.


----------



## Noostairz (Sep 11, 2002)

NavyBlue said:


> It's funny how we Australians are led to believe that FIFA will have a problem with Cricket ovals but somehow athletics tracks are ok...


i agree. stadiums with running tracks are not okay. a world cup bid with a couple of stadiums with running tracks would be tolerable, but one where the majority of stadiums have running tracks would be unacceptable.


----------



## pauliyas (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH, OF COURSE...
CHINA WILL HOST WOMEN'S WORLD CUP IN 2007.
U MISS THE STADIUM IN TIANJIN, GUYZ.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Surely China is looking forward to hosting this great sports event !


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

edennewstairs said:


> i agree. stadiums with running tracks are not okay. a world cup bid with a couple of stadiums with running tracks would be tolerable, but one where the majority of stadiums have running tracks would be unacceptable.


Runningtrack stadiums are not tolerable mop (I know in Germany were two, but a WC football should be played in footballstadiums mop)


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

did we really need another thread on WC2018. We already know that it will degenerate into an argument between Australia and England.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

*Beijing Olympic Medal Designs Unveiled*









Back









Front


















Medal Design Video (WMV)

_Today (500 days to the opening) the design of the Beijing Olympic Medals launch at the Capital National Museum.

The design incoperated with elements of the traditional Chinese jade. In the Chinese culture jade plays an important role. It brings kindness, happiness, peace and health to the people. _



More info:
http://en.beijing2008.cn/55/69/olympicmedal.shtml



not exactly about stadiums.....but w/e.


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

love the jade design.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

design looks great, is the white a pearl in the gold medal? And is the jade real?


----------



## dmscopio (Apr 21, 2006)

i think it is the best design by far, but is it pratical? what if the jade fall off?


----------



## Juanl (Jan 2, 2007)

Design is far too simple for my liking. Better than the Flinstones one of Athens though. And a lot more true to scale than Turin's


----------



## Northern Lotus (Jul 24, 2006)

NEWWORLD said:


> design looks great, is the white a pearl in the gold medal? And is the jade real?


They are real jade. The one in gold is white jade.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

I like 'em.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

aight. Who had the glass ones inside of the metals. Those were truly stunning.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice. For medals, I prefer a traditional design like these to a more modern design like the donuts they had for the last Olympics. They were horrible. Why not just give horseshoes then?


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2004)

rantanamo said:


> aight. Who had the glass ones inside of the metals. Those were truly stunning.


Nagano, Japan '98


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

I have no problems with the design but I would've liked Beijing 2008 to also be in Chinese letters just to add that certain 'touch'... unless there's a design rule that says it must be in English only.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Its good to see the greek touch , as Parthenon, Panathenaic stadium and the Nike of Paionios from Olympia in the reverse side of these medals!


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

If i won any of them, i prefer the 3rd place, its the most beautiful one IMO.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

it was a great olympics. only hippies think that it was a disaster


----------



## Dasher39 (Nov 24, 2005)

woozoo said:


> China has qualified for a WC bob.


True but the one time they did qualify was when Asia's then two strongest teams (Korea and Japan) weren't in qualifying due to being hosts, so it was easier for China to qualify because the competition wasn't as strong.

This time they didn't even get past the first stage.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

You need to be a decent football nation before you should be considered. China is rubbish.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

China is a good candidate for hosting WC, IMO.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

BobDaBuilder said:


> You need to be a decent football nation before you should be considered. China is rubbish.


austria was not a great team at euro but it did its best... i dont see SA doing aniting in 2010 but they are trying... and nobady saw korea or japan top of their groups ... or korea on the 4 place...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Carrerra said:


> Many Olympics?????? What are you saying? China hosted only one Olympics in their history.


The joke went right over your head.

70% of these stadiums are just plain ugly....


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

*CHINA - Super League Stadiums*

China football assciation super league 2009


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

Shandong Luneng




































Shandong Stadium


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Pics aren't working mate?

I liked the look of the Tianjin Teda stadium. I watched the ACL match last night.


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

What happen???


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

With the match?

Central Coast Mariners 2 - 2 Tianjin Teda

EDIT: Pics are working okay for me now. :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Pictures don't work  i didn't know China was so into association Football, its actually very good news!


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

sativ said:


> China football assciation super league 2009


trophy looks great, as like as world cup trophy

go, tianjin teda, go darko matić (best midfielder in China last two years)


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

So, the outside world knows very little about the Chinese football scene.

What's the story? Is it a big sport over there or do people just watch the European games and ignore the local business.

Potentially the Chinese league could become one of the biggest on the planet.

Found there is an interesting blurb on Chinese football on wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_in_China


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

China game hampered by lack of base

Mon Jun 23, 2008 By Nick Mulvenney

BEIJING, June 23 (Reuters) - Soccer in China is dead and the lack of a grassroots base is hampering the chances of a quick revival, according to the author of a new book about the world's favourite sport in its most populous country.

China first victory in their Asian qualifying group for the 2010 World Cup against Australia on Sunday was too little, too late and they now have no chance of appearing at international soccer's top table until 2014.

Rowan Simons, whose book "Bamboo Goalposts" was published last month, believes that only widespread reform of the whole footballing structure in China can save it.

"It's dead, in my view, it's never had a life," the 41-year-old Briton said in an interview.

"It's always been about the elite, you can do that with minor sports but not football... unless something is done soon, it'll be the end of football in China altogether."

Simons arrived in China in 1987 and has remained for much of the last 21 years, enjoying fame as a football commentator for Beijing TV and running a couple of media companies as well as China Club Football.

At the end of the 1990, he witnessed China's football boom and was also around when it petered out after China's sole appearance to date at the World Cup finals in 2002.

"For a couple years it looked like China might become a footballing power but, with hindsight, it's easy to say why that wasn't real, because there's no grassroots, there's no pyramid," he said.

"Corruption became an issue... with referees getting large bundles of cash and then being replenished at halftime to make sure the second half went the same," he added.

Simons thought about how to save the game he loved in the country he now considered his home and decided they needed to go back to an era that was "clean and pure".

ELITIST SYSTEM

Settling on the 19th century when the game was growing as an amateur sport in Britain, he and his partners came up with China Club Football. Like everything else in China, running an amateur football club would require official permission.

"I don't think they understood what we were trying to do because it's an elitist system in China and the Chinese Football Association (CFA) doesn't have amateur football in its remit," he said.

"In their thinking this was stupid, 'Why would you get involved with football for people who will never be any good at it?' They said 'you're mad but go ahead'."

The club now has 60,000 members with more than 100 teams playing weekly five-a-side competitions.

"It's a mission, the goal is to have the largest amateur football network in the world."

Simons points out that in FIFA's "Big Count" in 2006, China had only 708,754 amateur and youth players from a population of 1.3 billion compared to 738,800 from 41 million in England.

"If China could get to the same level of participation as England, that's an extra 40 million players," he said. "It can happen really quickly if there's political change."

Simons was hoping August's Beijing Olympics would be a catalyst for that change and that his book would be part of the conversation that preceded it.

"I wrote it for China, I wrote it for Chinese people and the Chinese government but it doesn't look now like it will be published in China before the Games," he said.

The Chinese system is not only bad for the game, Simons feels, but also contravenes FIFA's rules on government interference in the game.

"Give China a bit of time, five years let's say, and if they don't get the government out of football, they should be banned from international competition," he said.

"How can China still be a member of FIFA when the CFA is a government-controlled body and there are no elections to it at all?"

Simons believes there is a "massive groundswell" of support for reform.

"People feel disenfranchised, they feel angry at the way football is being treated and the way the national team always fails," he said. "When will China be mature enough to allow people to organise their own football matches?"


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ it's because basketball is the "in" thing in china.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

What is the average height of a Chinese gent?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

manila_eye said:


> ^^ it's because basketball is the "in" thing in china.


They have Yao Ming to thank for that.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Qingdao "Diamond" finished. It will be used for 2009 national games ice games




























(xinhuanet.com)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*2009 National Games main stadium, Jinan, Shandong Province*

rendering










Opened April 10 2009.



















(xinhuanet.com)


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

This one looks great! Dalian Shide New Stadium:



> *UNstudio win the toss for Dalian*
> 
> *UNstudio has won the limited competition for a 40,000 spectator football stadium for the most successful club in the Chinese Super League: Dalian Shide FC. The stadium will be built in the club’s hometown of the city of Dalian, on the southern tip of Liaodong peninsula in Northeast China.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it's great. When will they start to build?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

10.16 Jinan Olympic Center Stadium Hosts National Game opening ceremony

Jinan, Shandong Province














































(sina.com)


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*11th China National Opening Ceremony, Jinan-Shandong*

Pisc Please!!!!










http://nachofoto.com/url?g=Opening_..._in_Jinan_on_Oct_16_2009-1&i=1&source=gallery


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*1*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会开幕式*



与全运同行 共创灿烂辉煌 


奥运圣火如同火焰般的晚霞给人们留下了璀璨而迷人的流动美，让我们感受到了充满魅力和英勇的祖国。充满了和谐之美的全运已经向我们走来。 


这一次的全运会山东举行，济南是主要的举办城市主题口号是和谐中国，全民全运，吉祥物是泰山童子 .吉祥物“泰山童子”以充满文化、自然内涵和动人传说的泰山为基础，并结合现代体育理念、国泰民安的吉祥寓意进行创作，全运火焰使天空不断闪现燃烧的星球，我们在凝望、等待，欢呼、鼓掌。不必说运动队健儿们超人的意志以及那闪着金光的荣誉，不必说他们付出的汗水和努力，就单单对于我们最直观的视觉带来的体味就热血沸腾。他们在全运火焰的熊熊燃烧之下，挥动自己的双臂追求着自己的目标和理想。高难度的动作，超时间的训练，跨强度的磨炼，积极的意识……他们凭借超人的代价对时代和历史进程的意义有着无法磨灭的贡献。我们或许没有他强健的体魄，但他们为祖国荣誉奉献的情怀以及那种“苦其心志，劳其筋骨”的精神多么令我们钦佩。


上世纪三四十年代，当中华民族陷入被侵略的深重苦难中时，我们的先辈没有屈服，而是在一声“起来，不愿做奴隶的人们……”的怒吼下，万众一心，用他们的坚强意志和鲜血反抗压迫，最终让中华民族走上复兴之路。 1978年中国走上了改革开放的道路，全国各族人民“万众一心”发展经济，30年的改革开放历程见证了中国经济飞速发展的道路。实践证明，中国人民不但有能力走上民族独立的道路，同样也有能力走上一条富强之路。 当萨马兰奇宣布北京胜出时，那一刻，所有的中华儿女都在欢呼。北京成功申奥是万众一心共同努力的结果，它既是世界对北京的信任，更是对中国的肯定。 冰雪灾害、分裂势力破坏、汶川地震、洪涝灾害……2008年的中国经历了太多的曲折，可中华民族没有被任何困难吓倒，全国人民万众一心“扛”过了一个又一个的难关。今年全运和60年国庆同时举行，更让我们感到了热血的沸腾。


生命的短暂和青春的易逝提醒着我们必须珍视。往前期待时总是永无止境的漫漫长路，往来时回顾却疾如电光石火的一梦。运动健儿用持久的耐力，把岩石一层层地逐渐磨成细粉，雕凿出他心中所要的形象。他们曾用生命在运动场上挣扎过搏斗过哭过给过也取过，在他们眼前，那天一片湛蓝上闪烁着无数闪光的银芒，我们却总想办法掩饰或者粉饰自己的疏懒和逃避，是全运会这种永不服输精神在激活我们沉迷而不自知的心，是全运会火焰点燃着我们追求的灯塔，对此蓬勃茁状的生命在复苏，生命应该有着多么强大的力量。


生命里有一种力量会让我们痴狂。青山依旧在，几度夕阳红？我们一生需要不断地学习、修正，努力使自己能够达到心中企望的标准。人生中，坎坷荆棘不可避免，只要忠于自己的信仰，一定会见到阳光大道。不经历风雨，怎能见彩虹？生命本该在激流湍石中走过，才构筑出许多不可名状的美好。“苦心人，天不负。”群不见越王勾践卧薪尝胆，三千越甲可吞吴：“有志者，事竟成”，项羽破釜沉舟，百二秦关终属楚。同样是厨师疱丁解牛“游刃有余”，这就是意志和日复一日的磨炼！运动健儿们正是用这种精神创造了生命的价值。


上帝是公平的，只要我们奋斗，他定不吝啬，因为天道酬勤。全运圣火是气冲凌霄的山峰，为我们指明目标；全运精神是气度绵延的万里长城，赋予我们勇武的魄力。拿出气势拿出勇气，找到一窗属于自己的山海，因为我们也是一道应该绚丽的风景！ 


闪着炽热火焰的星—全运火焰，生命因你而亮丽，生命因你炫出色彩；视你永远燃烧，生生不息，也祝福我们自己。在“雾失楼台，月迷津度”之时不会忘记你！ 愿全运会取得圆满成功。 




Transported together with brilliant peers 



As the Olympic torch flame of the sunset as people left a bright and charming movement of the United States, so that we feel is full of country charm and bravery. Full of harmony of the whole of the United States have been shipped to us. 

This time the National Games held in Shandong, Jinan is the main theme of the slogan of the host city is a harmonious China, all the people the whole operation, the mascot is the Mountain Boy. Mascot "Tarzan Boy" to a culture, natural content and moving story based on the Mountain , combined with modern sports concepts, new prime minister to create an auspicious meaning, so that the whole sky continuously transported flash flame burning planet, we gazed, waiting, cheering, applause. Not to mention the sports teams will superhuman athletes, as well as the flashing golden glory, that they do not have to sweat and hard work paid on only the most intuitive for our vision of the body brought on the blood boiling. They are transported across the burning flame, the waving arms to pursue their own goals and ideals. Tough action, super-time training, the honing cross-intensity, positive sense of ... ... them with the Superman of the times and the cost of the significance of the historical process has not indelible contribution. We may not have his strong physique, but their dedication to honor the feelings of the motherland as well as the kind of "suffering of their mind, workers of their bones," the spirit of what we admire .

Three to four decades on behalf of the last century, when the Chinese invaded into the middle of the enormous suffering that our ancestors did not yield, but in a "up and people do not want to be slaves ... ..." for the students, the one heart and one mind, with their strong will to resist oppression and blood, and ultimately allow the Chinese people took to the road of rehabilitation. 1978, China embarked on the path of reform and opening up, people of all ethnic groups, "one heart and one mind" to develop the economy and 30 years of reform and opening-up process of China's economy has witnessed rapid development. Practice has proved that the Chinese people have the ability not only embark on the path of national independence, but also have the ability to embark on a strength and prosperity. When Juan Antonio Samaranch announced that Beijing won, the moment, all the Chinese people are cheering. Beijing's successful Olympic bid was the result of joint efforts of one mind, it is one of the world's trust in Beijing, it is sure to China. Snow disasters, destruction of separatist forces, Wenchuan earthquake, floods ... ... 2008 China has undergone many twists and turns, can be difficult for the Chinese nation is not intimidated by any of the people across the country one heart and one mind "carry" over the difficulties one after another. Win and the whole of this year's National Day held at the same time 60 years, made us feel the blood boiling. 

Short-term and youth life to remind us of the perishable must be cherished. Always look forward a long way to go endless, but between，recalled a dream. Athletes with long-lasting endurance, the rock layers to gradually ground into fine powder,to his mind the image. They have life in the sports arena of struggle were to have fought a battle against them is taken cried too, in their eyes, the day on a blue flicker of the numerous flash, we have a total cover up or try to gloss over their own laziness and evasion is Games never admit defeat the spirit of this activation, we indulge in the heart without realizing it, is the National Games flame lit the beacon of our pursuit of this life-like vibrant Zhuo in recovery, how life should be a powerful force.


Castle Peak is still in, We need to continue to learn life, as amended, to make their own minds to achieve the desired standards. Life, the inevitable rough thorns, as long as loyal to their own beliefs, we will see a sunny Avenue. Do not experience wind and rain, how can Life in the rock in the turbulent rapids through, only to build many beautiful beyond description. "Good people who live day。no hardships, can swallow a 3000 Miss Vietnam: "where there, things become the" most drastic Xiang Yu, Qin Bai Chu is the final clearance. The same solution of bovine small blister cooks "easily", and this is the will and temper of the day-to-day! Athletes is in this spirit have created the value of life. 

God is fair, as long as we fight, he will not be stingy, because Win the whole flame is red Peak mountain air, for our specified goals; the whole spirit of tolerance transported along the Great Wall, gives us the courage of the chivalrous. To have the courage to come up with the momentum to find a window of their own mountains, as we should be together is magnificent scenery! 

Hot flame flashing stars - all delivered the flame, life and bright because of your life because you are a color-hyun; as you never burn, live, but also our own blessings. In the "missing fog up the house, maze degree on" the time will never forget you! Games would like a complete success.


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会 济南 山东*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会 *


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm speechless. This is as impressive as the Olympic ceremonies.


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*More*

*More Spectacular than Asian Games Opening Ceremony 2006, Commonwealth Games Melbourne, and PAN American Games Rio! CHINA IS RED!!!!!*


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Really impressive!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

So this is a multi sport competition for China's elite athletes? Is it annual or held less often?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow really impressive opening ceremony


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

isaidso said:


> So this is a multi sport competition for China's elite athletes? Is it annual or held less often?


just like a small Olympics held within China for every four years with provinces compete to bid and host the game


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

What was that?????
I am speechless, Awesome, Incredible.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

toddhubert said:


> just like a small Olympics held within China for every four years with provinces compete to bid and host the game


We do that in Canada too, but nothing close to the scale of the Chinese version. Each province sends a team. Ontario sends 2 teams (Ontario and Northern Ontario). The territories send a combined team.

This Chinese one is amazing!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

isaidso said:


> We do .... The territories send a combined team.
> 
> This Chinese one is amazing!


Yep,
Even India has these over every 2 yrs.
But the infrastructure developed is like 3 to 4 Indoor Stadia (2K to 4K), 1 Main Stadium (30K to 35K), Athlete Special Training/Hostel etc.

It is like 25 to 30 Olympic sports with Capabilities good enough or better than Singapore YOG 2010 and each of these cities can easily host the South Asian Games.Ex: Pune 1994 National Games and 2008 CWG Youth Games, Hyderabad 2002 National Games and 2004 Afro Asian Games etc. Thus every host city begins to have a Sports Complex of International Stds so that the budding atheletes don't need to go to far off states or cities for training.

But the Chinese seem to be doing these on the scale of Asian Games.


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*



NAME: The 11th National Games

DATA: 2009.10.16--2009.10.28

ADDRESS:Jinan Shandong province

The number of athletes: 15133, Athletes for the National Games are come from all over the country .Including every province, autonomous region, municipality ， special autonomous region ,the PLA and 11 industrys.


http://www.11th-games.org.cn/


VIDEO:http://www.11th-games.org.cn/kms/


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会 *


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会 *


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会 *


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## loong (Aug 31, 2009)

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*

*The opening ceremony of 11th National Games--第十一届中国全运会*


----------



## hullaboo (Jul 20, 2010)

*China - Fifa World Cup 2026 bid*

so looks like china have thrown their hat in the ring already, looking at the stadia they already have they could theoretically host one tomorrow, but does the fact that there are not very many soccer specific stadiums and most have tracks around the pitch hinder their bid and a whole new set of stadia need to be built.

also lets have some pictures of some current stadiums and suggestions....... 12 stadiums needed in four clusters, north, south, east and middle/west.

my suggestion that has not gone down well is in the southern cluster, including Hong Kong as a host city, touched a few raw nerves!!!!!!


edit... added fifa to the title


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

welcome.. welcome welcome to China 2026 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

This may be the biggest boost the USA 2022 bid could get. Blatter has said he wants the world cup in China. If FIFA wants to go to China in 2026 they'll have to pass over all of the asian bidders for 2022.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks China!


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry. Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

*China National Games Liaoning 2013 venues*

the 12th China National Games - Liaoning 2013

Shenyang - Wulihe Olympic Stadium, Crystal Crown, Capacity 60,965


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Dalian - Dalian Stadium, Capacity 80,000, will be completed by 2012


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Dalian aquabaule, capacity 5,000


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Dalian Gymnasium, capacity 14,558


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Shenyang - Shenyang Gymnasium, capacity 8,000


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Quanzhou City Strait Sports Center is located east of the city , covering 516 acres , a total investment of 10.3 billion RMB, including the stadium , gymnasium, public plaza and businessCenter.
　　 The total construction area of the stadium 40753 m2, can accommodate 34,000 spectators , a total investment of 405 million , Hefei De France, and East China Architectural Design Institute design company co- design, is a Class ASportsConstruction . June 14, 2006 start ; December 31, 2007 completion of the main body ; April 28, 2008 through the completion and acceptance


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Quanzhou City Strait Sports Center is located east of the city , covering 516 acres , a total investment of 10.3 billion RMB, including the stadium , gymnasium, public plaza and businessCenter.
　　 The total construction area of the stadium 40753 m2, can accommodate 34,000 spectators , a total investment of 405 million , Hefei De France, and East China Architectural Design Institute design company co- design, is a Class ASportsConstruction . June 14, 2006 start ; December 31, 2007 completion of the main body ; April 28, 2008 through the completion and acceptance


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ordos City Retractable Roof Football Stadium ( second one in China )*

ᠣᠷᠳᠣᠰ ᠬᠣᠲᠠ

















(2010/08/02 15:48)
http://blog.china.alibaba.com/blog/shbaoye/article/b0-i15670393.html


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nanchang International Sport Center (football stadium)*

















2010-07-09 06:42 
http://jiangxi.jxnews.com.cn/system/2010/07/09/011425558.shtml


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*2010. 8.11 Guangxi Sports Center opens*

Location: Nanning, Guangxi Province
Construction started: 2007.11.6
Open: 2010.8.11
Cost: 2.16 billion yuan
Seats: stadium - 60000, gym - 10000, swimming center - 3000, tennis center - 3000






































(baidu.com)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shanghai World Expo Cultural Center (Mercedes-Benz Arena)*

By cnmark









By Chloester









By Chloester









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Arena


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Huizhou 'Olympics' Stadium (40,000)*

http://www.huizhou.cn/2010/provincialsm_cgpic/201006/t20100608_330958.htm









http://bbs.huizhou.cn/dispbbs.asp?boardid=133&Id=77304









http://www.51tennis.com/web/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=944


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Current & Planning Stadiums with 40,000+ capacity


```
City      Stadium/Nick Name                      Capacity  Built Tournament hosted/will host

Guangzhou Guangdong Olympic Stadium / Aurora       80,012  2001  Asian Games 2010
Beijing   National Stadium / Birds' Nest           80,000  2007  2008 Olympic Games
Hangzhou  Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center           80,000  2013
Dalian    Dalian Sports Center                     80,000  2011
Beijing   Workers Stadium  /Gongti                 66,161  1959  Asian Games 1990
Nanjing   Nanjing Olympic Stadium / Jinlinghong    61,443  2005
Hefei     Hefei Sports Center Stadium              61,177  2008
Shenyang  Wulihe Stadium / Crystal Crown           60,965  2007  2008 Olympic Games
Tianjin   Tianjin Olympic Stadium / Water Drop     60,790  2007  FIFA Women World Cup 2007, 2008 Olympic Games
Shenzhen  Universiade Center Stadium / Rockcrystal 60,334  2011  2011 Summer Universiade
Guangzhou Tianhe Stadium / Galaxy                  60,151  1987  FIFA Women World Cup 1991
Taiyuan   Shanxi Sports Center                     60,000  2013
Shijiazhuang   Hebei Sports Center                 60,000  2013
Nanning   Guangxi Sports Center / Green Leaf       60,000  2010
Qingdao   Yizhong Stadium                          60,000  1999
Jinan     Jinan Olympic Stadium / Willow Leaf      60,000  2008
Harbin    Sports City Stadium                      60,000  2005
Hohhot    Hohhot City Stadium                      60,000  2005
Chongqing Chongqing Olympic Stadium / Shell        58,680  2004  AFC Asian Cup 2004, EAFF Cup 2008
Shanghai  Shanghai Stadium / Horse Saddle          56,000  1997  FIFA Women World Cup 2007, 2008 Olympic Games
Changsha  Helong Stadium / Guqin                   55,000  2004
Hangzhou  Yellow Dragon Stadium / Yellow Dragon    52,672  2000  FIFA Women World Cup 2007
Wuhan     Wuhan Sports Center / Big Bird           52,357  2002  FIFA Women World Cup 2007
Huainan   Huainan Sports Park                      52,080  2010
Guiyang   Guiyang Olympic Sports Center            52,000  2010
Nanchang  Nanchang Stadium                         50,000  2010
Urumqi    Xinjiang Sorts Center / Snow Saussurea   50,000  2005
Zhengzhou Henan Stadium                            50,000  2001
Xi'an     Shanxi Coca-Cola Stadium / Zhuque        47,565  1999
Yantai    Sports Park Stadium                      45,000  2002
Jinan     Shandong Sports Center                   43,700  1988  AFC ASian Cup 2004
Chengdu   Chengdu sports center / Chengti          42,000  1991  FIFA Women World 
Kunming   Tuodong Stadium                          40,000  1967
Taizhou   Taizhou Sports Center                    40,000  2003
Wuhu      Wuhu Sports Center                       40,000  2002
Huizhou   Huizhou Olympic Stadium                  40,000  2010
```


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This question didn't get answered: Why are Hangzhou andDalian getting 80,000-seat stadiums? Their capacities should have been 65-70,000 instead.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

skyridgeline said:


> By cnmark


Looks great! Any pics of the inside?


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, very particular structures! It would be amazing in Brazil if they be more.... excentric!


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Could you give us any reason why the Chinese should not build 80,000 seat stadiums in Dalian or Hangzhou?



Jim856796 said:


> This question didn't get answered: Why are Hangzhou andDalian getting 80,000-seat stadiums? Their capacities should have been 65-70,000 instead.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

After the EXPO, this thing will be towed to the Himalaya and charge $1 billion for one single ticket:lol:



skyridgeline said:


>


----------



## ashindia (Jun 26, 2010)

OMFG Chinese have the best infrastructure in the World :nuts:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

fragel said:


> Could you give us any reason why the Chinese should not build 80,000 seat stadiums in Dalian or Hangzhou?


The only 80K-capacity stadiums in China should exist in Beijing, Shanghai, and Guangzhou, and Possibly Hong Kong, despite the fact that there is limited land for a proposed stadium. Besides, a stadium with that capacity is a bit too large for mid-sized cities like Hangzhou and Dalian.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

I am sorry but this is more like a question itself rather than an answer: why should the 80K-capacity stadiums in China only exist in Beijing, Shanghai, and Guangzhou, and Possibly Hong Kong?

Liaoning is among the best sporting provinces in China, only surpassed by Guangdong Province. Liaoning cities like Shenyang and Dalian mean a lot in Chinese soccer culture. I am not sure about Hangzhou, but Dalian is nicknamed as China's soccer city, why shouldn't it deserve an 80k seat stadium? Also Hangzhou and Dalian are not mid-sized cities, for they have 8 million and 6 million residents respectively. 

It is not only up to a city's economic power to determine the size of stadiums it should have. Most big cities in China have the financial ability to build super large stadiums anyway. The sporting culture and the enthusiasm of local audience should be considered as well. As a matter of fact, the most Chinese soccer league attendance was achieved in Xi'an. If China is to host WC one day, I believe they would at least put one game in Xi’an just to reward its enthusiasm and devoted participation. 




Jim856796 said:


> The only 80K-capacity stadiums in China should exist in Beijing, Shanghai, and Guangzhou, and Possibly Hong Kong, despite the fact that there is limited land for a proposed stadium. Besides, a stadium with that capacity is a bit too large for mid-sized cities like Hangzhou and Dalian.


----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

are there any retractable roof or domed stadiums in china?


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> The only 80K-capacity stadiums in China should exist in Beijing, Shanghai, and Guangzhou, and Possibly Hong Kong, despite the fact that there is limited land for a proposed stadium. Besides, a stadium with that capacity is a bit too large for mid-sized cities like Hangzhou and Dalian.


Dalian is one city in Liaoning Province, which is deemed as the source of best sports talent in China.

BTW, Dalian is very famous for football in China.

Hangzhou is located in one of most developed region "Yangtze river delta" and i could anticipate this city need a huge volume arena......

correct me if there is wrong


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

ANANDPAZARE said:


> are there any retractable roof or domed stadiums in china?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qizhong_Forest_Sports_City_Arena


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

ANANDPAZARE said:


> are there any retractable roof or domed stadiums in *china*?


The only other retractable roof or domed stadium enclosing a football pitch(see Ordos City above) is the Nantong stadium.

http://www.makmax.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=tio2&wr_id=179&page=









http://www.makmax.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=tio2&wr_id=179&page=









http://www.makmax.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=tio2&wr_id=179&page=


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> Looks great! Any pics of the *inside* *[*Shanghai World Expo Cultural Center ( Mercedes-Benz Arena )*]*?


http://www.chenzhen.me/2010/02/expo-performance-center-is-renamed-expo-culture-center/









http://www.acehk.com/en/references/.../118-shanghai-world-expos-culture-center.html


----------



## gradski (Jan 29, 2008)

:master::master::master:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

:master::master::master::master::master:
china is wow


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Jinan Sports center


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Tianjin Sports Center


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

what is the capacity of the nantong stadium..........??


----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wutaishan_Stadium
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_covered_stadiums_by_capacity
the above mentioned wikipedia articles suggest that the wutaishan stadium in nanjing is a domed stadium.Is dat true?


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

i didnt know there r so many amazing stadiums built everywhere in China, but I really doubt some of their necessity


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

A ton of new stadiums built in China in the last decade but why do they all have to have athletics tracks???? It's good to have a few but not ALL of them.... How many times in a stadium's life is it ever going to need 40 to 80 thousand capacity for athletics?? Even the diamond league in China had a sparse crowd. It's such a waste. Why ruin the sightlines for football/soccer like that. The sport has MASSIVE potential in China but who wants to attend a game when you need binoculars.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

It would be much more of a waste if they don't have athletics tracks. A soccer-specific stadium is a luxury, which is why there are only a handful of them in mainland China. Unlike great football leagues such as the Premier League, in China only cities with rich and stable football clubs can afford such stadiums--very often football clubs just quit the league or move to other cities, what are they going to do with the soccer-specific stadium then? Besides, the Chinese super league does not attract that many audiences any more, especially after people found out how corrupt it was. 

Most stadiums in China are designed to be multi-purpose. Every now and then there are provincial games, inter-city games or even inter-district games within a city. These may not be exciting games, but there has to be a stadium with athletic tracks to seat a large crowd. As for soccer-specific stadium, once the Chinese football league is fixed up, and if the need is there, I am sure they will build more.



JYDA said:


> A ton of new stadiums built in China in the last decade but why do they all have to have athletics tracks???? It's good to have a few but not ALL of them.... How many times in a stadium's life is it ever going to need 40 to 80 thousand capacity for athletics?? Even the diamond league in China had a sparse crowd. It's such a waste. Why ruin the sightlines for football/soccer like that. The sport has MASSIVE potential in China but who wants to attend a game when you need binoculars.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ Two news pieces today regarding city-level games in China, and it's obvious games like these need stadiums with tracks:

Beijing City Games news in Chinese 
The closing ceremony of the 13th Beijing City Games is held today. There are a total of 6,423 athletes this year.

Shanghai City Games news in Chinese 
The sponsorship signing ceremony and press conference for the 14th Shanghai City Games are held today. The games, divided into Youth Group, College Group and General Public Group, will be held from Oct. 9th to Nov. 13th. There will be a total of 29,000 athletes.

Tianjin had its city games earlier this year, and Chongqing will have both the city games and farmers games (weird IMO) in October. Basically every large city in China has its own city games. They surely are not high level games, but it is good to get more average Joes involved, rather than professional athletes only.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Guangzhou Arena *




_A local Chinese folk tale about five clouds that saved the city from famine was the design inspiration for the Guangzhou Arena, a multi-purpose facility with an integrated entertainment district to come.The arena will host a variety of international sport and entertainment events including home games for an NBA farm team and the 2010 Asian Games._


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

The 17th Jiangsu Provincial Games opened in the city of Changzhou. This is a sporting event for cities within Jiangsu Province. The organizing committee received more than 80 million RMB (about $12 million) of commercial revenue, which covers a big part of the expense.

The main stadium is Changzhou Olympic Sports Center

all pictures posted on Gaoloumi.com by yzyf_1






















































































































by 阿惠


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

hahaha.. I thought first couple of pictures were renders at first  Nice lighting.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

China now has two American-style infoor arenas (the Shanghai Expo Arena and the Guangzhou International Sports Arena).


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

What about the Beijing arena? Wasn't it constructed accordingly to American standarts?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Yes Beijing's Wukesong Arena is another NBA standard arena. As of now there are 3 such indoor arenas. NBA is working with AES on a road map to build 12 in China.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

fragel said:


> The 17th Jiangsu Provincial Games opened in the city of Changzhou. This is a sporting event for cities within Jiangsu Province. The organizing committee received more than 80 million RMB (about $12 million) of commercial revenue, which covers a big part of the expense.
> 
> The main stadium is Changzhou Olympic Sports Center


more pics of Changzhou Olympic Sports Center, Changzhou, Jiangsu Province














































by 梁灯火，文亨穿月, home.news.cn


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports (Aquatic) Center*


Located in Pudong, completed December 28 2010 after two-year construction.

Including one 15,000 indoor stadium, one 5,000-seats aquatic center and one 5,000-seats outdoor diving center

Cost 2 billion yuan

Will hold 2011 14th FINA World Championships























































pics by ker490, fengniao.com


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

big-dog said:


> *Shanghai Oriental Sports (Aquatic) Center*
> 
> 
> Located in Pudong, completed December 28 2010 after two-year construction.
> ...


I really like the sports center. I didn't realize it is so close to the EXPO park though:









satellite view(old):









here are a few more pictures taken by 老F at xiangshu.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Any internal pictures of the 15,000 seater indoor stadium? Looks an amazing project, though.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ some construction pics of the indoor stadium taken by 老F(click here to see more pics in the original thread)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Thanks. Hmmm, so the actual pool inside the 15,000 seater indoor stadium will be a temporary one? That would certainly make sense, but does Shanghai really need yet another big indoor arena, I mean, especially after the recently constructed Mercedes-Benz Arena?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

From my understanding, the pool is in the indoor aquatic center. That indoor stadium is a multi-purpose venue, that floor could be transformed into basketball, gymnastics or even ice hockey floor. 

I don't know if there are too many indoor stadiums in Shanghai. There are a couple of old ones, and NBA just jointly built an NBA standard basketball center. I think the Mercedes-Benz Arena might be more used for shows and galas. Guess they wanna host more games and activities.


----------



## gradski (Jan 29, 2008)

^ What, NBA builds a third arenas in Shanghai? :nuts:


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

can't really say that I like the design, but it is quite unique.

*Huainan Olympic Park, Huainan, Anhui Province
* (total investment: 1.8 billion RMB, currently under construction)

the venues in this Olympic park are designed to have shapes of American football, football, volleyball, basketball and ping-pong bat.

construction started in late 09
http://huainan.0554news.com/system/2009/11/06/010115174.shtml










hotel shaped like a table tennis racket(150m, 300 million RMB)


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^ Yeah that's freaking cool maybe it'll look good in person.


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

*Guangzhou——Opening ceremony of Chinese super League*

Tianhe Stadium Guangzhou 60000


----------



## sativ (Nov 23, 2006)

What happen????


----------



## Noomer (Mar 22, 2011)

woww !!!


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

sativ said:


> What happen????


you cannot hotlink pics hosted at baidu. you'll have to upload them somewhere else.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hangzhou Sports Park/Stadiums*


----------



## Roltel (Aug 7, 2007)

*HARBIN - 2022 Olympic Stadium*



> Super-Stadium for the 2022 Winter Olympics / Alan Lu
> 
> Super-Stadium is a proposal designed by Alan Lu for an Olympic complex for Harbin’s bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics that seeks to integrate the multitude of Olympic arenas and villages into one continuous entity, allowing for a seamless transition between programs and events.
> 
> ...


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

...This CAN'T be!!! :eek2:
What an Outstanding Stadium!!!


----------



## Werkself (Jan 7, 2011)

A new chapter in stadium design. AWESOME!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks interesting but completely lacks any human interest, and looks very sterile. Built by a Chinese Dr Evil; it doesn't look particularly "Olympic".

Perhaps a better idea of context would make me warm to it...


----------



## Werkself (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends on the render. I say it could also look nice and positive if you render it with a beach sunshine flair.

What I like is the shape. No boring straights, rounds or boxes, instead a lot of changing bows, making it hard to plan and build IMO. This is advanced architecture.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

capacity?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This unknown capacity stadium would be great for a winter Olympics in Harbin.

But a single tower for an Athletes Village? Is the architect (whoever he is) on steroids or something? I'd say it'd be either Populous or Zaha Hadid.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think that it's striking and clever, but completely unfeasible. But if the objective is to have people thinking more about Harbin, then it is a complete success.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

will101 said:


> I think that it's striking and clever, but completely unfeasible. But if the objective is to have people thinking more about Harbin, then it is a complete success.


Yep.

The other day I was playing Civilization V and ended up conquering Harbin. Had to look the city up on Wikipedia and was surprised to learn that it's a city with 10 million people...

Crazy design will work to get PR lol


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Great design but the renderings are a little depressing... I think Harbin would be a great place to have the Winter Olympics... They already have one of the greatest winter festivals on the planet...

Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival

















(Images by Markus Källander)


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Horrid idea, makes one think of Anchorage's proposal for the 1994 Winter Olympics and their multi-purpose stadium of 20,000.

20,000 for ceremonies.
The ability to be split in half to host Ice Hockey in 1 hall and Short Track/Figure Skating in the other hall (events would be held separate) at around 15,000 for a divided hall.
Whole stadium used for Speed Skating in a smaller 12,000 or so capacity.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

If South Kora doesn't have 2018 OG (Vs Munich and Annecy (Fr)), China will have them in 2022.

Until 2 days before the vote.


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

RobH said:


> Looks interesting but completely lacks any human interest, and looks very sterile. Built by a Chinese Dr Evil; it doesn't look particularly "Olympic".
> 
> Perhaps a better idea of context would make me warm to it...


totally agree, the choice of colour (or complete lack there of) really deters from what otherwise looks like a fantastic design.


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

The design has Zaha Hadid all over it.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> If South Kora doesn't have 2018 OG (Vs Munich and Annecy (Fr)), China will have them in 2022.
> 
> Until 2 days before the vote.


OG 2018 arefor South Korea. The project will be maintained ?


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Even the sky used in this design makes it seem like the home of a dystopian sci-fi leader. I'm sure they could touch it up to make it be less creepy.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center (Aquatic)*

The 14th FINA World Championships (July 16–31, 2011) in Shanghai, China. 

www.guardian.co.uk/sport









www.guardian.co.uk/sport









www.guardian.co.uk/sport


----------



## cristi767 (Aug 13, 2008)

This one is really awesome!


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

China has sooo many beautiful stadiums now... its such a shame that only a short few of them are really usable in 10 years when they realize that they can't have those ugly annoying running tracks on a football stadium!

Its either that, or they'll have to lower all of them like the one in Brazil (Corinthians?)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Ordos (







) International Circuit Race Track








Ordos Dongsheng National Fitness Center Stadium (35,000):

adesignideas.com


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Roltel said:


>


So that´s 4 stadiums in 1? and maybe outside some skiing and jumping and stuff? Nice concept, but I do not think it is more then a concept at the moment.


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

JYDA said:


> A ton of new stadiums built in China in the last decade but why do they all have to have athletics tracks???? It's good to have a few but not ALL of them.... How many times in a stadium's life is it ever going to need 40 to 80 thousand capacity for athletics?? Even the diamond league in China had a sparse crowd. It's such a waste. Why ruin the sightlines for football/soccer like that. The sport has MASSIVE potential in China but who wants to attend a game when you need binoculars.


Rubbish.

It's OK that most of those stadiums have athletics tracks cuz after all most of them are built by local GOVERNMENTS who need the tracks for various local event uses.

*If government pays >>> stadium should be multi purpose*. Simple.

Let the football clubs themselves to make their own money and build their own soccer-only arenas if they want.

Taxpayers should not foot the bill for expensive one-sport-only facilities (unless maybe for special reasons like hosting a world cup)

.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

can someone give me info about this stadium in Dongguan, Guangdong, China ?? Name, who plays there, capacity, when was built, some photos ... ) thx much


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

stadiums and arenas in Shenzhen

Shenzhen Bay Sports Centre










Bao'an Sports Centre


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Which of the two Shenzhen stadiums hosted the opening and closing of the 2010 Asian Games?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Which of the two Shenzhen stadiums hosted the opening and closing of the 2010 Asian Games?


none


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

adeaide said:


>


This is a beautiful stadium <3

China have some outstanding stadiums, but because theyre all in china not many will get used for big worldwide events. If they had more football specific stadium, I would support them holding a world cup in future, although I know theyd just build 12 more football specific stadiums if they won it.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Too many Olympic arenas.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Guangxi Sports Center, Nanning, Guangxi Province



dean87 said:


> nanning 18 by De Castiel Wei, on Flickr
> 
> 
> nanning16 by De Castiel Wei, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chengdu , Sichuan Longquanyi Stadium*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


>


The 3 tiers stand reminds me Suncorp stadium :



Leedsrule said:


> Suncorp Stadium by Johnny Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Hongkou Stadium, just seems a neat little ground.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

trmather said:


> I've always been a fan of Hongkou Stadium, just seems a neat little ground.


I went there a month ago.









http://stadiumsandcities.wordpress.com/2013/10/02/shanghai-shenhua-2-jiangsu-sainty-1/


It is a good looking ground, and it also has terrific accoustics.


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)

ahmed elseyofi said:


> see full project here
> http://www.iam-architect.com/asian-games-stadium-design/


??? This thread is about Chinese football stadiums...Not Korean Olympic stadiums...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Great stadiums......but why so relatively small?

Surely the world's most populous nation ought to be able to attract big crowds to watch the world's most popular sport?

Or at least have the potential to do so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

JimB said:


> Great stadiums......but why so relatively small?
> 
> Surely the world's most populous nation ought to be able to attract big crowds to watch the world's most popular sport?
> 
> Or at least have the potential to do so.


By that logic China should have bigger attendances than Bundesliga or EPL. Chinese stadiums are too big if anything. 

The potential for CSL is there, but its a long way off. Not only does China not produce good players, but they can't attract the best players either.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

I think this thread should be merged to CHINA - Stadium and Arena Development News:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338953&page=25


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Very interesting article. Sorry, I don't have time to post all the article and pictures.



> *New stadiums: Six giants from China​*
> This is only the very first portion of new Chinese stadiums. Throughout the enormous country new, sometimes beautiful stadiums are popping up and we’ll be showing more! For now it’s these six, one of which will be nominated to become Stadium of the Year 2013!


http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/01/new_stadiums_six_giants_from_china


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

I wondered how are ski infrastructure in China ? Are there local lift manufacturers ?

I posted that on Beijing stadium thread.





> *Massive Aerials World Cup at Beijing’s Bird’s Nest​*
> 24 December 2013 07:26
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fis-ski.com/news-multimedia/news/article=massive-aerials-world-cup-beijing-bird-nest.html



Gadiri said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152080602236306.1073741900.186492006305&type=1


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Xuzhou Olympic center*

Xuzhou, Jiangsu Province
Opened in October 2013





















by cookie80


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

is any football specific stadium planned in china ?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Greater a stadium in China!! 
Maybe hope FIFA World Cup 2026!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Hangzhou olympic sports center


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Ordos Dongsheng Stadium


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Taiyuan Shanxi Sports Centre Stadium


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Hohhot Dongjin stadium


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Jing'an District Sports Center - 上海静安区体育中心*









by 蓝月 on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px









by 蓝月 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foshan Century Lotus Stadium - 佛山 世纪莲体育场 *
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 纽士巴newsbar on 500px









by 纽士巴newsbar on 500px









by 纽士巴newsbar on 500px









by 纽士巴newsbar on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Suzhou Stadium - 苏州体育场*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 华嘉年 on 500px









by Zackxu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Suzhou Olympic Sports Center - 新苏州奥体中心*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by AlexL on 500px









by Jerry Z on 500px









by 赵碧卿 Bourne  on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Olympic Sports Center - 天津奥体中心*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 李布朗 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Minyuan Stadium Built in 1926 - 天津民园体育场*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

*







*
by 楼鼎鼎 on 500px










by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinan Olympic Sports Center - 济南奥体中心*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China









by 北山North Mountain on 500px









by WongBin on 500px










by 北山North Mountain on 500px









by 北山North Mountain on 500px









by 北山North Mountain on 500px









by 北山North Mountain on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xining Haihu Sports Center - 西宁海湖体育中心*
Xining City, Capital of Qinghai Province, NW China









by westwind西风 on 500px









by 林语 on 500px


​


----------



## elpaso22 (Jul 1, 2020)

Pouvons nous avoir plus de contenus concernant les salles de sports ?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi'an Olympic Sports Center Under Construction - 建设中的西安奥体中心*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an Olympic Sports Center will host the *2021 National Games of China*


















by 逗逼w先森 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou **Guangdong Olympic Sports Center** - 广州广东奥体中心*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 晓明影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Datong Sports Centre Stadium - 大同体育中心体育场*
Datong City, Shanxi Province, Northern China









by 哎呦喂 on 500px








by 哎呦喂 on 500px





​


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zhaoqing New Area Sports Center

Completed on March 28, 2018, the football field has a total construction area of 48517.77 square meters, with 20,000 seats in the spectator area, a total of 5 floors on the professional football field, and a building height of about 48m. The overall viewability is high. Known as "Guangdong's first professional football stadium".






中国专业足球场（已有、在建（改建）、规划） - 中国足球 - 虎扑社区







bbs.hupu.com


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

天寒人不闲，奥体建设酣-甘肃-每日甘肃网



Stadium construction in Lanzhou, Gansu Province. Capacity 60'000. Completion is scheduled in 2022.
The Lanzhou Olympic Sports Center ( 兰州奥林匹克体育中心 ) will host the 2022 Provincial Games of Gansu.

A few pictures of the project below


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Chinese stadium are really amazing. Im wonder why so many athletic track


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Stadium construction in Xuchang, Henan Province (Xuchang Sports Convention and Exhibition Center). Has a capacity of 32398 seats.
Construction began on May 10th, 2020. Total area represents 50'011,32 square meters, height 47,998 m. By this day, the main structure has been completed by 70%. The sports complex also includes a hotel with 90 rooms and a training field. The city of Xuchang is called the city of the lotus, reason why the façade of the stadium reminds us of a lotus flower with 18 petals. 
There are more than 400 workers on the construction site right now. End of construction is scheduled for October 2022. By that time, the ''sports lotus'' will be in full bloom.









http://www.hnxw.cc/54565-1.html


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Bazhong Sports Center (Bazhong, Sichuan Province) 
By this day, 80% of the total project has been completed. The Bazhong Sports Center has a unique design and shape resembling a steel bird’s nest.
The Bazhong Sports Center has a total investment of 800 million yuan, covering an area of 170 acres and a height of 41.82 meters. It is currently the largest comprehensive sports venue in Northeast Sichuan and the second largest in the province. Once completed, the stadium will be able to welcome 30,000 people at the same time.






川东北最大综合体育场地：巴中市体育中心 完成投资5亿元







m.thepaper.cn


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Lu'an Sports Center (六安體育中心), opened in October 2020.
The total investment of the project is about 877 million yuan. The total construction area represents 79,500 square meters. The main stadium has a capacity of 30,000 people. Furthermore, there is an indoor arena with a capacity 6,000 seats and also an outdoor fitness sports field. It will be able to hold basketball, football, badminton, tennis, table tennis tournaments and other ball sports events.
The venue is equipped with apartments for athletes, restaurants and VIP rooms.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Xi'an Olympic Sports Center put into use!

The stadium and the swimming and diving hall at Xi'an Olympic Sports Center - the main venue of the 14th National Games in 2021 - passed their acceptance tests and were put into use on July 1.
Following the gymnasium's acceptance on May 30, this marked the completion of the largest sports center in Northwest China, laying a foundation for the successful staging of the 14th National Games.

Located in Xi'an International Trade and Logistics (ITL) Park, the sports center covers a total construction area of 520,500 square meters, with a total investment of 7.9 billion yuan ($1.12 billion).
Starting construction on Oct 9, 2017, it includes a stadium that can accommodate 60,000 people, a gymnasium with 18,000 seats, as well as a swimming and diving hall with 4,000 seats.

It will undertake the opening and closing ceremonies of the 14th National Games, as well as important competitions such as track and field, gymnastics, swimming and diving.

It is the first domestic sports center with full 5G network coverage. It also features six intelligent systems and 63 subsystems, which have been installed to establish a comprehensive intelligent command platform, integrating sports competition, viewing experience, media broadcasting, full services and intelligent security.

In addition, after the 14th National Games ends, it will not only hold international games, exhibitions and conferences but also meet the fitness needs of nearby cities, becoming a multi-functional sports center.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Kaiyuan Sports Creative Industry Park (Kaiyuan, Liaoning Province)

The main stadium has a capacity of 10'000. The sports center is about to be completed in a few days.









倒计时！！开远市体育创意产业园即将竣工验收


倒计时！！开远市体育创意产业园即将竣工验收




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Meihekou Sports Park (Meihekou, Jilin Province)

Opened on October 16th, 2020.
Meihekou City will host the 19th Jilin Provincial Games in 2022.





梅河口市首届全民运动会开幕







www.cailianxinwen.com


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

This giant flower stadium in Xi'an is already impressive by day. But by night it turns into a gigantic screen of 400,000 LEDs.




































@StadiumDB


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Sanya International Sports Industrial Park Stadium (Sanya, Hainan Province)

The stadium will hold the opening and closing ceremonies of the 6th Asian Beach Games, which will be held in Sanya this year. It has a capacity of 45'000 seats.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wuyuanhe Culture and Sports Center (Haikou, Hainan Province)


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Rizhao International Football Center (Rizhao, Shandong Province)
Capacity: 12'100
The stadium will serve as a venue for the football tournament of the 25th Shandong Provincial Games in 2022.
After the completion of the Rizhao International Football Center project, it will become the 7th professional football stadium in the country and the 1st professional football stadium in Shandong Province.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Taizhou Sports Park, (Taizhou, Jiangsu Province)
Capacity: 30'000 seats
Has been completed by 70%


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wuyi New Area Sports Center is the main venue in Nanping City (Fujian Province) to host the 17th Provincial Games in 2022, with a total investment of about 1.75 billion yuan.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Rizhao Kuishan Sports Center
Capacity: 36'000 
Expected to be completed and put into use by the end of this year.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

The Rizhao Kuishan Sports Center project is the main venue of the 25th Shandong Provincial Games, with a total investment of 3.5 billion yuan.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Rizhao International Football Center (Rizhao, Shandong Province)


----------



## coys500 (May 16, 2017)

The amount of stadium being built in China is an absolute madness. Could anyone say how many have been built in last 5 years and are currently under construction? Makes the PL look a bit ridiculous claiming to be best league in world with so many crap stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Easier to build loads of stadiums when materials, land and wages is cheaper than it is in the UK. Plus, these stadiums are generally financed and backed by the state/local authorities.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

coys500 said:


> The amount of stadium being built in China is an absolute madness. Could anyone say how many have been built in last 5 years and are currently under construction? Makes the PL look a bit ridiculous claiming to be best league in world with so many crap stadium.


In the last years many have been completed, The exact number is hard to tell as the media talking about it are mostly in Chinese.
But I have done a list recently, where I could count more than 60 major sports facilities under construction right now. I will keep posting


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Shenhe Cultural and Sports Center (Liaoning Province)


----------



## coys500 (May 16, 2017)

RMB2007 said:


> Easier to build loads of stadiums when materials, land, and wages is cheaper than it is in the UK. Plus, these stadiums are generally financed and backed by the state/local authorities.


Agree that obviously it’s easier. But I still think it’s poor that more focus hasn’t been put on stadium in the UK. Find it amazing that after 15 years Abramovich hasn’t managed to sort Chelsea out. And United one of 3 biggest clubs in the world don’t even have a sniff of a plan. If Spurs can manage it then surely those 2 clubs can.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

nothing‘s wrong with old trafford.

ok, that top tier of north stand sucks but that doesn‘t really matter


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wenzhou Olympic Sports Center


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Nanhai District Sports Center (Guangdong Province)
Capacity: 20'000 seats


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Handan Sports Center (Handan, Hebei Province)
Construction is expected to be finished in may this year.
The 16th Hebei Provincial Games will be held in Handan in 2022.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Quzhou Sports Center (Zhejiang Province)





城市中心的大地艺术景观――浙江衢州体育公园_腾讯新闻


注明：图片来源网络，若有侵权，联系删除竞技体育有着几乎和人类城市文明一样久远的历史。它诞生于人类面对自然带来的巨大未知性时，折射出自身存在和对机能的认知，希望不断探索以及突破极限。在某种程度上，它所……




new.qq.com






衢州智慧新城29个在建项目，全部复工！ - 衢州传媒网


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Quzhou Sports Center (Zhejiang Province)





期待！衢州3万座体育场10月将迎来首秀_项目


衢州市体育中心工程项目位于快乐运动小镇核心位置，项目总用地482亩。 该项目设计与城市特性相联系，将城市建筑与自然紧密结合，以火山地貌为构成灵感，以大地景观为表现承载，以“山水建筑+运动…




www.sohu.com


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Lanzhou Olympic Sports Center (Gansu Province)


哇！看奥体-甘肃-每日甘肃网


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Urumqi Olympic Sports Center (Xinjiang Autonomous Region)








探营乌鲁木齐奥体中心 综合体育馆可举办CBA全明星赛


天山网讯6月16日，记者来到乌鲁木齐奥林匹克体育中心，探营已经完成交付的综合体育馆，体验了这座能举办CBA全明星赛事的现代化体育场馆。




daydaynews.cc


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Xi'an Provincial People's Stadium
https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/183597169 
Has been undergoing renovation in order to host the 2021 14th National Games.
Capacity: 43'000


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Jinjiang Football Park (Jinjiang, Fujian Province)
Opened in October 2019, the Jinjiang Football Park can host 8'000 spectators. The construction lasted 14 months with a total investment of 260 million yuan. 
The stadium meets the requirements of international professional football matches. In order to meet the daily fitness needs of the people, 1.2 kilometers of fitness trails are built around the football park.


晋江足球公园启用 为我省首座专业足球公园 -八闽乡音 - 东南网澳大利亚频道




晋江足球公园-晋江2020年第18届世界中学生夏季运动会


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Dong'an Lake Sports Park (Chengdu, Sichuan Province)
Will serve as the track and field events venue during the Chengdu 2021 31st Summer Universiade.





“相约幸福成都”系列赛事活动誓师，东安湖体育公园主体育场“飞碟”力争本月底竣工验收_龙泉驿区


今日（26日）下午，“相约幸福成都”系列赛事活动誓师大会在风景优美的东安湖公园“湖畔荷苑”广场举行。其中“五一”节期间由龙泉驿赛区委员会、龙泉驿区人民政府承办的“相约幸福成都”2021年全国体操锦标赛暨东京奥…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

China’s ambitious plans for football roll on......









China eyes 18 soccer cities in five years as it ramps up sports aspirations - SportsPro


New policy paper says soccer will play key role in country's aim to be strong sporting nation by 2035.




www.sportspromedia.com


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

BatkaLukash said:


> Quzhou Sports Center (Zhejiang Province)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it turns out like the renders, thats going to be beautiful.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Rizhao International Football Center
















日照国际足球中心最新【专业足球场吧】_百度贴吧


----------



## ArchitectLover (May 6, 2020)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> Up there with the largest (currently) in the country at 80,000


Haven't seen you post anything for over a year, looking forward for the 2021 update pdf file about china stadium under construction!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Quzhou Stadium
























「惊艳！衢州市体育场亮灯了」- 衢州房产超市


衢州市体育场亮灯了



qz.fccs.com





The future arena:



























MAD’s Mountainous Quzhou Sports Campus Under Construction in China


The Quzhou Sports Campus by MAD is taking shape in China’s Zhejiang province.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sanya
























海南第一大体育场落成【专业足球场吧】_百度贴吧


海南第一大体育场落成..三亚，四万五座椅有点像凤凰山，但是整体比凤凰山的质感更好，尤其这个外壳和顶棚很好




tieba.baidu.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pingliang City Sports Park project covers a total area of 450.3 acres, and the estimated total investment of the project is 1.634 billion yuan. The project mainly includes sports stadiums and sports parks. The main construction is a stadium, a gymnasium, a swimming pool and a sports park. With a total construction area of 90419 square meters, it is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.






「摄影报道」甘肃平凉：重大项目隆冬时节施工忙_公园_场馆_建设 - 今日热点


新传媒在线网讯（郑兵摄影报道）2022年1月8日，拍摄于甘肃省平凉市崆峒区，省级重点项目平凉体育运动公园三座场馆完成主体建设。目前虽然天气严寒，但是工人们仍坚守岗位，正在如火如荼施工中。 据悉，平凉市体育运动公园项目总占地面积450.3亩，项目概算总投资16.34亿元，项目主要包括体育场馆和运动公园两




todayhot.news


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

China is going to have a bright sporting future. The rizhao football stadium is very nice.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Lanzhou*





















https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7719629367


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The sports center is the main venue for Yueyang to host the opening and closing ceremonies of the 14th Provincial Games in 2022.






岳阳市体育中心：确保主体育馆4月前竣工！


岳阳市体育中心：确保主体育馆4月前竣工！,岳阳市体育中心,体育馆




www.163.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Rizhao professional football stadium.



https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7757494569?pn=1


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Since china is not anymore the host of the 2023 afc asian cup, i'm not sure if construction of the stadiums will continue, but a few of them are for chinese football clubs (beijing guoan had the workers stadium home before the reconstruction).


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

In recent years, I have been thinking about a hypothetical solo FIFA World Cup bid for the People's Republic of China, and China is bound to make an excellent FIFA WC host if chosen (regardless of what controversies _not_ regarding event infrastructure may arise). The 2002 FIFA World Cup, in South Korea and Japan, had the most venues (20), and the 1982 FIFA WC, in Spain, had the most venues in a single country (17), and if there's any country that deserves to match or beat cither amount, it would be the People's Republic of China. I could see them selecting at least 25 candidate cities for its bid. They wouldn't need Chinese Taipei, Hong Kong, or Macau. Ideally, I'd want to have ALL of the host stadiums be football-only, considering China having accelerated development of such stadiums in recent years, but I'd be tempted to add just a couple of athletics-track stadiums to the mix (Beijing, Shanghai, and possibly Nanjing and Kunming).

My idea for how China's bid would play out: Nothing fewer than 50,000. One stadium per city/metropolitan area. In the knockout stage (starting with the Round of 16), one match per city. China has a very large selection of metro areas, so it's the right country to pull this off. Here is the list of candidates, and (if listed) the matches I could see them hosting (all of the candidates can have no fewer than three matches total, including at least two group-stage games; venues for the quarter-finals can host three group-stage matches; semi-finals and third-place play-off venue host four group-stage matches; and the final venue hosts five group-stage matches):

Shanghai - Shanghai Grand Stadium (speculative) (100,000) - Final and the Opening Match
Beijing - Beijing National Stadium (80,000) - Semi-final and the Opening Match
Guangzhou - Guangzhou Evergrande Stadium (100,000) - Semi-final and the Opening Match
Chongqing - Longxing Football Stadium (60,000) - Quarter-final or Third-Place Playoff
Wuhan - New Wuhan FC Stadium (60,000) - Quarter-final or Third-Place Playoff
Nanjing - Nanjing Olympic Sports Centre (61,400) - Quarter-final or Third-Place Playoff
Shenyang - Shenyang Olympic Sports Centre Stadium (60,000) - Quarter-final
Dalian - Barracuda Bay Stadium (63,000) - Round of 16
Xi'an - Xi'an International Football Centre (60,000) - Round of 16
Chengdu - Phoenix Mountain Stadium (60,000)
Xiamen - Xiamen Egret Stadium (60,041)
Qingdao - Qingdao Youth Football Stadium (50,000) - Round of 16
Tianjin - Olympic Sports Centre Stadium (60,000)
Hangzhou - Proposed Football-Only Stadium (60,000)
Shenzhen - Shenzhen Stadium (45,000)

The following cities will need new stadiums for this bid: Kunming, Harbin, Changchun, Urumqi, Changsha, Nanning, Zhengzhou, Wenzhou, Xiamen, Haikou.

A few notes: Currently. Kunming's largest stadium only has a 35,000 capacity and is with an athletics track. Beijing's Workers Stadium is being rebooted into a football-only 68,000-seater, but I would lean towards using its National Stadium instead, with its more impressive scale. Shenzhen (provided they don't go with their Universiade Stadium) could be the lone candidate with a sub-50,000 capacity. Shanghai Grand Stadium is speculative at this point, but I feel Shanghai is deserving of a stadium with a capacity exceeding 80,000, especially with the existing Shanghai Stadium only being taken up to 72,000 seats after its current renovation. And we're unsure at this point if Nanjing, Shenyang, or Tianjin have any current plans for new large football-only venues soon; Their existing "Olympic Sports Centre" stadiums are just placeholders.

One last thing: If you asked me right now what MY choice for the opening match venue of any China FIFA World Cup would be, it's... Beijing. (Sorry, Guangzhou.)


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Also, I am very sorry that the People's Republic of China was forced to pull out of hosting next year's AFC Asian Cup, especially with its preparations being so well-advanced. I don't know what would be a good replacement with just a year before the tournament, or if China will get to a point where it'll be able to host the 2027 edition. This feels like when China had to pull out of hosting the 2003 FIFA Women's World Cup due to the SARS outbreak and had to wait for the 2007 edition. Plus, the reconstruction of Workers Stadium will be all for naught if it really _does_ get passed over for the Beijing National Stadium by any China FIFA World Cup bid committee.😢


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> Also, I am very sorry that the People's Republic of China was forced to pull out of hosting next year's AFC Asian Cup, especially with its preparations being so well-advanced. I don't know what would be a good replacement with just a year before the tournament, or if China will get to a point where it'll be able to host the 2027 edition. This feels like when China had to pull out of hosting the 2003 FIFA Women's World Cup due to the SARS outbreak and had to wait for the 2007 edition. Plus, the reconstruction of Workers Stadium will be all for naught if it really _does_ get passed over for the Beijing National Stadium by any China FIFA World Cup bid committee.😢


noone forced them anything, it was their own choice due to their own politics!


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Chengdu Dong’an Lake Sports Park


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Shandong Zaozhuang Cultural and Sports Center*


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Qiantang Roller Sports Centre *


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*E-sports*
*Hangzhou Esports Centre, the Starship*


----------



## ArchitectLover (May 6, 2020)

Quzhou Sports Campus:


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> In recent years, I have been thinking about a hypothetical solo FIFA World Cup bid for the People's Republic of China, and China is bound to make an excellent FIFA WC host if chosen (regardless of what controversies _not_ regarding event infrastructure may arise). The 2002 FIFA World Cup, in South Korea and Japan, had the most venues (20), and the 1982 FIFA WC, in Spain, had the most venues in a single country (17), and if there's any country that deserves to match or beat cither amount, it would be the People's Republic of China. I could see them selecting at least 25 candidate cities for its bid. They wouldn't need Chinese Taipei, Hong Kong, or Macau. Ideally, I'd want to have ALL of the host stadiums be football-only, considering China having accelerated development of such stadiums in recent years, but I'd be tempted to add just a couple of athletics-track stadiums to the mix (Beijing, Shanghai, and possibly Nanjing and Kunming).
> 
> My idea for how China's bid would play out: Nothing fewer than 50,000. One stadium per city/metropolitan area. In the knockout stage (starting with the Round of 16), one match per city. China has a very large selection of metro areas, so it's the right country to pull this off. Here is the list of candidates, and (if listed) the matches I could see them hosting (all of the candidates can have no fewer than three matches total, including at least two group-stage games; venues for the quarter-finals can host three group-stage matches; semi-finals and third-place play-off venue host four group-stage matches; and the final venue hosts five group-stage matches):
> 
> ...


China must apply by 2030


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Shenzhen starts construction of 10,000 football stadium:
























专业足球场吧-百度贴吧--专业足球场--本吧专业足球场吧，大家可在贴吧内积极交流、发帖。探讨有关足球的话题，发帖、交流请遵守吧规，谢谢大家合作。


本吧热帖: 1-梭鱼湾 12月31日 2-新年快乐！ 3-真希望大家能进专业足球场看球 ，气氛是真的很好， 差不多4 4-论死忠看台的重要性 5-大伙觉得怎么样 6-工体，妥妥的新赛季第一魔鬼主场 7-其实画面可以高级一点，商业一点。。。。。 8-大连梭鱼湾足球场 进度 9-有人认识这是哪个足球场吗




tieba.baidu.com


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

It will be the second football specific stadium in the city, right after the redeveloped main stadium.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this some football academy, training center? There are a lot of pitches around. Or a lower ranked football club?


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Most of the stadiums that were supposed to host the AFC Asian cup will open at the end of the year and in the first half of 2023.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

At the moment, rizhao professional football stadium is used by beijing guoan.


----------



## Gabriel91 (Mar 10, 2021)

Some new photos of Rizhao International Football Center?


----------

